# The May testing thread! FOUR BFPs!!!



## pbl_ge

All right, May testers!!!! Let's get ourselves a baby boom for late January and February 2014!  

:flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow::flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow::flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow::flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow:
:flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow:

*Bring on the s !!!!!!!!!*
May 1
May 2
May 3
:flow:Mapleroo :witch: :flow:

May 4
:flow:astito :witch::flow:
:flow:SweetPotatoPi :witch::flow:

May 5
:flow:Juniperjules :witch::flow:

May 6
:flow:kimk :witch: :flow:

May 7
May 8
:flow:Sis4Us :witch: :flow:
:flow:Electricat :witch: :flow:
:flow:bellymamma88 :bfp: :flow:

May 9
May 10
:flow:Amal Zid:bfp::flow:
:flow:Peanut_LA :witch: :flow:
:flow:Larkspur :witch: :flow:
:flow:pbl_ge :witch: :flow:

May 11
May 12
:flow:Solstyce :witch: :flow:
:flow:Dylis :witch: :flow:

May 13
May 14
:flow:zennie :witch: :flow:

May 15
:flow:ariel01 :witch: :flow:

May 16
May 17
May 18
May 19
May 20
:flow:TTBabyMakes4 :witch: :flow:

May 21
:flow:kathygirl:flow:

May 22
May 23
:flow:Ceilani :witch: :flow:

May 24
:flow:~Brandy~ :witch: :flow:

May 25
:flow:hopethisyear :witch: :flow:

May 26
:flow:fxforbabyB :witch: :flow:

May 27
:flow:CountrymomWV :witch: :flow:

May 28
:flow:wannabubba#4 :witch: :flow:
:flow:Driving280 :witch: :flow:

May 29
:flow:Sis4Us :witch: :flow:

May 30
:flow:gardeninggirl :witch: :flow:
:flow:gertrude :witch: :flow:
:flow:Kat S :witch: :flow:

May 31
:flow:Mapleroo :bfp: :flow: 
:flow:SweetPotatoPi :bfp: :flow:
:flow:kimk :witch: :flow:

Dust to everyone!!! 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: ​


----------



## Sis4Us

Not sure when I'll be able to test since this month has been crazy!! Check my chart and put my down if u can!!!
Your stalking is greatly appreciated I need answers!!! :)


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi, Sis!!! :hi: Our first tester! :happydance: 

I'm not sure when you've ovulated, or if you have yet, but it does seem like CD16 is your most likely current O date. :shrug: Shall I put you down for that day, and we can change it after FF gives you cross hairs? :flower:


----------



## Mapleroo

Hi pbl_ge can you please put me in for May 3rd? Who am I kidding, I'll probably test before then, but the 3rd will be my official date lol.


----------



## pbl_ge

Mapleroo said:


> Hi pbl_ge can you please put me in for May 3rd? Who am I kidding, I'll probably test before then, but the 3rd will be my official date lol.

Welcome, Maple! Got you added! :flower:

:dust:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi - popped over from April thread lol -STILL waiting on that elusive AF for April ( 2days late but BFN) but as soon as she shows I will add my May date in too xxx

thanks for hosting pbl_ge xxx 

Good Luck everyone; lets make this a positive lucky thread xxxx


----------



## Ceilani

Hi Pbl, thanks for getting this going!

I'm finally ready to start ttc again; can you put me down for testing on May 23rd? Like Maple, I'll probably test sooner, but the 23rd will be my official date. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes Pbl that's fine just put me down for the 8th for now I'm still on my 7th day of high!!! :shrug:


----------



## pbl_ge

Good to see you back in the saddle again (as it were), Ceilani! Hope this month you get a sticky bean!

Everyone added! :thumbup: Happy to change dates as needed. :flower:


----------



## astito

please add me to May, 4. ..38 years old, first baby, natural ttc...


----------



## pbl_ge

Added! Good luck to you! 

:dust:


----------



## Amal Zid

Hello ladies, can I join you?
Im new here, but due to test May 1oth.....
Started my tww 3 days ago, according to FF ov'd on 4/25/2013
Thought I was broke and not ov any more, but happy to say I am still working!;)


----------



## Electricat

Looks like I O'd already...FF with dotted line :wacko:

If this is so, I'm testing the 8th.


Dust to all of us! :dust:


----------



## Mapleroo

Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Welcome, Amal and Electricat! You're both added above! :thumbup:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Amal Zid

This was my first month using FF, I got two red cross lines....what does the dotted lines mean(what you got?)


----------



## Amal Zid

Pbl_ge,
Thank you so much....appreciated!


----------



## bellymamma88

Hi can I join too?? I'll be testing on May 8th.


----------



## Sis4Us

Looks like A lot of testers on the 8th ..... Hope it's a great sign!!!!! FX


----------



## pbl_ge

Amal Zid said:


> This was my first month using FF, I got two red cross lines....what does the dotted lines mean(what you got?)

FF uses dotted lines when it's not confident and is guessing. Solid lines means it's sure that's your O date. :thumbup: 



bellymamma88 said:


> Hi can I join too?? I'll be testing on May 8th.

Welcome, bellymamma! :hi: You are added also!

:dust:


----------



## Solstyce

I'll be joining this thread! We have been WTT until June, but DH told me last night that we can try today since it's our anniversary. I got a peak reading yesterday and today with the Clear Blue digital OPK so I have a chance if we BD tonight! FF has now given me a 31 day cycle instead of 28. It says AF is due 5/14, but I will be testing on Mother's Day with an early results test!


----------



## pbl_ge

Solstyce said:


> I'll be joining this thread! We have been WTT until June, but DH told me last night that we can try today since it's our anniversary. I got a peak reading yesterday and today with the Clear Blue digital OPK so I have a chance if we BD tonight! FF has now given me a 31 day cycle instead of 28. It says AF is due 5/14, but I will be testing on Mother's Day with an early results test!

You are added! 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Amal Zid

Solstyce,
we are due the same, Im am calculated at 10th of May, but if I go according to previous cycles then I am due 13th of May..... I simply hope the :witch: doesn't come and this would be a great Mother's Day for me!!
Wish you and everyone the best!:dust:


----------



## Solstyce

Amal Zid said:


> Solstyce,
> we are due the same, Im am calculated at 10th of May, but if I go according to previous cycles then I am due 13th of May..... I simply hope the :witch: doesn't come and this would be a great Mother's Day for me!!
> Wish you and everyone the best!:dust:

Our EDD would be Jan. 18th or so. I am not too hopeful since its just tonight but it only takes one time!


----------



## Amal Zid

tonight is actually the best time, and best chance for a boy too......
I see u have 2 girls so, could be your time!!
Don't be neg- stay positive, whether boy or girl as long as we get pg and the 
little bean sticks and is healthy!!
I have noticed soreness on side of breast(but know its in my head) but its unusal for me. Lets hope we bothh get crampps or something in about 4-6 more days......look for that dip too if your temping.......


----------



## fxforbabyb

Hey ladies

good luck to all this month :thumbup:

can you put me down for May 26th, thanks


----------



## Mapleroo

Solstyce said:


> I'll be joining this thread! We have been WTT until June, but DH told me last night that we can try today since it's our anniversary. I got a peak reading yesterday and today with the Clear Blue digital OPK so I have a chance if we BD tonight! FF has now given me a 31 day cycle instead of 28. It says AF is due 5/14, but I will be testing on Mother's Day with an early results test!

Yay congrats!!

Good luck to you:flower:


----------



## Cristeena

Hi, testing May 12, thanks. Good luck ladies :)


----------



## Solstyce

Amal Zid said:


> tonight is actually the best time, and best chance for a boy too......
> I see u have 2 girls so, could be your time!!
> Don't be neg- stay positive, whether boy or girl as long as we get pg and the
> little bean sticks and is healthy!!
> I have noticed soreness on side of breast(but know its in my head) but its unusal for me. Lets hope we bothh get crampps or something in about 4-6 more days......look for that dip too if your temping.......

My DH really wants a boy. I'd love one too because I already have the most amazing daughters. I'm hoping for a boy with blue eyes and curly blonde hair (my DH and I both have blue eyes, dirty blonde hair and both of us have medium curly hair).

I hope it's my time and yours as well!!!

:dust:


----------



## Peanut_LA

Hello, everyone!

I am new here, my husband and I have just started TTC. I am 36, and it will be my first pregnancy. I ovulated on the 26th and we have been hard at work the day before and everyday since. So... Keeping my fingers crossed and anxiously waiting to test on the 10th (I have a 28-day cycle). 

And good luck to everyone


----------



## pbl_ge

fxforbabyb said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> good luck to all this month :thumbup:
> 
> can you put me down for May 26th, thanks

Got you down! Good luck to you this month!! :dust:


----------



## pbl_ge

Cristeena said:


> Hi, testing May 12, thanks. Good luck ladies :)

Welcome, Cristeena! I've got you down, but I'm looking at your siggie and wondering if you know that this is the TTC after age 35 forum?? You're welcome to join, but I wasn't sure if that was a mistake. :flower: 

Good luck to you! :dust:


----------



## pbl_ge

Peanut_LA said:


> Hello, everyone!
> 
> I am new here, my husband and I have just started TTC. I am 36, and it will be my first pregnancy. I ovulated on the 26th and we have been hard at work the day before and everyday since. So... Keeping my fingers crossed and anxiously waiting to test on the 10th (I have a 28-day cycle).
> 
> And good luck to everyone

Welcome, Peanut! Good luck to you, too!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Well here we are again!! BFP and Baby Dust wishes to all!!



Can you put me down for the 24th for now please... Femara cycle with an IUI that will occur on or around the 10th.. so testing the 24th.

Never in a million years will I make it that long but we will try :)


----------



## pbl_ge

~Brandy~ said:


> Well here we are again!! BFP and Baby Dust wishes to all!!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you put me down for the 24th for now please... Femara cycle with an IUI that will occur on or around the 10th.. so testing the 24th.
> 
> Never in a million years will I make it that long but we will try :)

Yay, for IUI, Brandy! FX this is it for you! I've got you down on the 24th, but test whenever!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## gardeninggirl

Please put me down for May 30th. 

:dust:

Baby dust to all!!!!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

gardeninggirl said:


> Please put me down for May 30th.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Baby dust to all!!!!!!

You are added! :thumbup: Good luck to you!

:dust:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well, I seem to have ran out of April testing days lol (CD33, AF due CD27 BFN )- if AF not here in 3 more days then I will test again then, so 3rd May please [although is that even possible to be SO late for AF, but still getting BFN's and actually being pregnant :shrug:); but if AF turns up in the next few days and my next cycle is as long, then I am going to miss May altogether:cry::cry:

Good luck and baby dust to all you May testers :happydance::happydance:
Hope this is a nice lucky thread for a lot of you :hugs:


----------



## Nina83

whoops, wrong thread...
Baby dust to everyone though :)

:dust:


----------



## Juniperjules

Hi girls, count me in please! 

AF is due 5th may... 4 days to go.. 

Have 1st fertility specialist appt 16th may, would be fab NOT to need to go.. Fingers crossed..

Baby dust to everyone in here!


----------



## pbl_ge

wannabubba#4 said:


> Well, I seem to have ran out of April testing days lol (CD33, AF due CD27 BFN )- if AF not here in 3 more days then I will test again then, so 3rd May please [although is that even possible to be SO late for AF, but still getting BFN's and actually being pregnant :shrug:); but if AF turns up in the next few days and my next cycle is as long, then I am going to miss May altogether:cry::cry:
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to all you May testers :happydance::happydance:
> Hope this is a nice lucky thread for a lot of you :hugs:




Juniperjules said:


> Hi girls, count me in please!
> 
> AF is due 5th may... 4 days to go..
> 
> Have 1st fertility specialist appt 16th may, would be fab NOT to need to go.. Fingers crossed..
> 
> Baby dust to everyone in here!

Good luck to you both--got you added!

Hope we have lots of BFPs coming our ways! :yipee:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## kimk

May 6th please. 39 and trying for 1st.


----------



## pbl_ge

kimk said:


> May 6th please. 39 and trying for 1st.

Welcome kimk! Hope this is your month!

Great group of ladies so far!!! Lots of early-month testers. Bring on the bfps!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Hi pbl! Can you put me down for *May 4*? If AF doesn't get me by then I'll be around 16DPO and should get a clear positive by then [-o&lt; .


----------



## pbl_ge

SweetPotatoPi said:


> Hi pbl! Can you put me down for *May 4*? If AF doesn't get me by then I'll be around 16DPO and should get a clear positive by then [-o&lt; .

You're on the boards! Good luck to you--that's a pretty chart you have there!

:dust:


----------



## Dylis

:flower: hi pbl ,slightly late to the party can I have may12 please :thumbup:


----------



## pbl_ge

Dylis said:


> :flower: hi pbl ,slightly late to the party can I have may12 please :thumbup:

Dylis, you're not late at all--it's not even May yet! :haha: But you are added, so welcome to the party! Hope this is your month! :flower:

:dust:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Looks like its going to be a good size party this month... lets all get those damn BFP's im sick of only seeing 1 line people! :) 

On a side note my fertility doc called today and said my FSH was 4.9 and Estra was 32 on CD3... a whole lot of mumbo jumbo really but my understanding is those are good numbers so we shall see


----------



## Cristeena

pbl_ge said:


> Cristeena said:
> 
> 
> Hi, testing May 12, thanks. Good luck ladies :)
> 
> Welcome, Cristeena! I've got you down, but I'm looking at your siggie and wondering if you know that this is the TTC after age 35 forum?? You're welcome to join, but I wasn't sure if that was a mistake. :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to you! :dust:Click to expand...

Whoops!! Yes, mistake, good luck all ! :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well CD1 today! At last AF showed (knew she would, didn't expect 6days late tho lol)

So can I change my test date to 28th May please xxx

thanks good luck everyone xx fingers crossed xx


----------



## Juniperjules

Wow!!! Very moody & irritable today.. No idea if its due to a nasty case of PMS or simply due to negative thinking about AF coming (bcos even though i might slightly symptom spot... my brain cant get itself around the thought that i could ever actually get pregnant!)... or perhaps a looming bfp! .... 

Would love it to be the latter.. But either way.. My OH copped a mouthful from me earlier today! Yikes!! More than likely PMS. I'm seriously a feral sometimes thanks to PMS. Am an angel the rest of the month ; )


----------



## pbl_ge

wannabubba#4 said:


> Well CD1 today! At last AF showed (knew she would, didn't expect 6days late tho lol)
> 
> So can I change my test date to 28th May please xxx
> 
> thanks good luck everyone xx fingers crossed xx

Hugs for AF. :hugs: Got your news date down--good luck! :dust:



Juniperjules said:


> Wow!!! Very moody & irritable today.. No idea if its due to a nasty case of PMS or simply due to negative thinking about AF coming (bcos even though i might slightly symptom spot... my brain cant get itself around the thought that i could ever actually get pregnant!)... or perhaps a looming bfp! ....
> 
> Would love it to be the latter.. But either way.. My OH copped a mouthful from me earlier today! Yikes!! More than likely PMS. I'm seriously a feral sometimes thanks to PMS. Am an angel the rest of the month ; )

Hopefully these are good signs!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

pbl_ge said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> Hi pbl! Can you put me down for *May 4*? If AF doesn't get me by then I'll be around 16DPO and should get a clear positive by then [-o&lt; .
> 
> You're on the boards! Good luck to you--that's a pretty chart you have there!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Really trying to keep myself from reading into it *biting nails*. Distracting myself with child-rearing, books, and TV :haha: .



~Brandy~ said:


> Looks like its going to be a good size party this month... lets all get those damn BFP's im sick of only seeing 1 line people! :)
> 
> On a side note my fertility doc called today and said my FSH was 4.9 and Estra was 32 on CD3... a whole lot of mumbo jumbo really but my understanding is those are good numbers so we shall see

I know! We need a BFP explosion :happydance: . Hope those numbers lead to some goodness for you :dust: .



wannabubba#4 said:


> Well CD1 today! At last AF showed (knew she would, didn't expect 6days late tho lol)
> 
> So can I change my test date to 28th May please xxx
> 
> thanks good luck everyone xx fingers crossed xx

Aw, sorry she got you wannabubba :hugs: . Hope The Witch is feeling the mellow this cycle for you.



Juniperjules said:


> Wow!!! Very moody & irritable today.. No idea if its due to a nasty case of PMS or simply due to negative thinking about AF coming (bcos even though i might slightly symptom spot... my brain cant get itself around the thought that i could ever actually get pregnant!)... or perhaps a looming bfp! ....
> 
> Would love it to be the latter.. But either way.. My OH copped a mouthful from me earlier today! Yikes!! More than likely PMS. I'm seriously a feral sometimes thanks to PMS. Am an angel the rest of the month ; )

Me too! I'm a little less :cry: and :devil: and :sad2: thus far today than I have been these past few days but I'm still on edge and don't have as much patience as I usually do. Pleeeeeeeeeeaaaaaassssssse let this be our BFP's masking as super wicked PMS!


----------



## gardeninggirl

The witch is here and boy did she make an entrance!! I am definitely in to test this month.


----------



## pbl_ge

gardeninggirl said:


> The witch is here and boy did she make an entrance!! I am definitely in to test this month.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Must be something in the AIR.... I've chewed DH a new A$$ for 2 days now!!!! I keep telling him I think AF is near cuz I do get :devil: close to AF!!!

My temp dropped on 7dpo yesterday and went back up a Lil today so we will see ... I had cramps and Backache 5dpo-7dpo but they seem to have gone!!! 

GL ladies!!!!!!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

gardeninggirl said:


> The witch is here and boy did she make an entrance!! I am definitely in to test this month.

Dang, sorry she found you gardeninggirl :hugs: . Hope she mellows the hell out soon! This definitely calls for ice-cream and :wine: .



Sis4Us said:


> Must be something in the AIR.... I've chewed DH a new A$$ for 2 days now!!!! I keep telling him I think AF is near cuz I do get :devil: close to AF!!!
> 
> My temp dropped on 7dpo yesterday and went back up a Lil today so we will see ... I had cramps and Backache 5dpo-7dpo but they seem to have gone!!!
> 
> GL ladies!!!!!!

Well hopefully it's a baby boom catching!


----------



## ariel01

Hi everyone!

I'd love to join the May test group - April was fun! I finally Od (early for me at cd20) so I'll be testing May 15.

Baby dust to all!!! :dust:


----------



## pbl_ge

ariel01 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'd love to join the May test group - April was fun! I finally Od (early for me at cd20) so I'll be testing May 15.
> 
> Baby dust to all!!! :dust:

Welcome ariel! You are added. :thumbup: FX this nice short cycle means good things for you! 

:dust:


----------



## pbl_ge

Okay, folks!!! First official tester is reporting tomorrow. :happydance: Who will be the first :bfp:?????

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## kimk

Yesterday i had a sudden stabbing pain in my stomach. Made me stop what I was doing. Then after that the cramps and bloating started. Hope it's not affiliated coming.


----------



## kimk

Sorry af. Phone auto corrected


----------



## kimk

Sorry af. Phone auto corrected


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good luck Mapleroo for testing tomorrow xxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

There has to be some POAS addicts around here that are early testing ;) Can't wait to see the BFPS


----------



## pbl_ge

^WSS!

And, as the host thread, I am NOT above stalking people to see if they put news elsewhere!!! :haha:


----------



## Mapleroo

Hate to start the party on a downer. Im out girls, im out. Apparently I have a LP of just 10 days....who knew :shrug: (its my first month of charting)

Wishing all of you up coming testers lots of :dust: :dust:


:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## pbl_ge

Mapleroo said:


> Hate to start the party on a downer. Im out girls, im out. Apparently I have a LP of just 10 days....who knew :shrug: (its my first month of charting)
> 
> Wishing all of you up coming testers lots of :dust: :dust:
> 
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:cry:
Big hugs, Maple! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Juniperjules

Mapleroo said:


> Hate to start the party on a downer. Im out girls, im out. Apparently I have a LP of just 10 days....who knew :shrug: (its my first month of charting)
> 
> Wishing all of you up coming testers lots of :dust: :dust:
> 
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Sorry mapleroo : ( it's sucks doesn't it. 

I just realised that tomoro is cd27 for me & AF often arrives on cd27 (I was counting on it coming on cd28)... Am already picturing AF arriving tomoro like she has for the last 26yrs...


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sorry MapleRoo :hugs: :nope:

Hope you are okay! Fingers crossed for this new cycle xxx


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

:cry: :cry: :cry: Stupid Witch, hit my ass like a freight train this morning :cry: . Can you put me down for May 31 pbl? Ugh, :cry: .


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Mapleroo said:


> Hate to start the party on a downer. Im out girls, im out. Apparently I have a LP of just 10 days....who knew :shrug: (its my first month of charting)
> 
> Wishing all of you up coming testers lots of :dust: :dust:
> 
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Aw man, sorry she got you too Mapleroo :hugs: .


----------



## Mapleroo

Aww thanks ladies, Im fine! Didn't think it was my month-definately surprised at my LP though. But...if my cycle length is the same, that means I am still in with a chance for May. Pbl, I would like to join SweetpotatoPi for May 31 please?

Sorry about AF Sweet :hugs:

The upside is I plan on sleeping in tomorrow because I wont have to temp and...this miss this month has appealed to my DH competitive side. He's out to prove he's still got it and his swimmers are olympic elite. He will put down the beer and give me his undivided attention :blush: in approximately 2 weeks! oh dear!


----------



## pbl_ge

Big hugs, Sweet and Maple. :hugs: :hugs: It's pretty cool that you both get to test again this month, though! Lucky short cycle people! Sweet, that was a picture-perfect chart! But I agree-doesn't mean much. That's why I stopped temping this month after O was confirmed!

Maple, sorry about the short LP. Have you tried the B100 complex and/or Vitex? And way to go for your OH!!! :bodyb:

Got you both down for the 31st, so much dust to you!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## kimk

I'm sorry you guys. May can still be the month for you.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Mapleroo said:


> Aww thanks ladies, Im fine! Didn't think it was my month-definately surprised at my LP though. But...if my cycle length is the same, that means I am still in with a chance for May. Pbl, I would like to join SweetpotatoPi for May 31 please?
> 
> Sorry about AF Sweet :hugs:
> 
> The upside is I plan on sleeping in tomorrow because I wont have to temp and...this miss this month has appealed to my DH competitive side. He's out to prove he's still got it and his swimmers are olympic elite. He will put down the beer and give me his undivided attention :blush: in approximately 2 weeks! oh dear!

:haha: I really LOL'd it about your DH lol. Olympic elite, awesome :D .



pbl_ge said:


> Big hugs, Sweet and Maple. :hugs: :hugs: It's pretty cool that you both get to test again this month, though! Lucky short cycle people! Sweet, that was a picture-perfect chart! But I agree-doesn't mean much. That's why I stopped temping this month after O was confirmed!
> 
> Maple, sorry about the short LP. Have you tried the B100 complex and/or Vitex? And way to go for your OH!!! :bodyb:
> 
> Got you both down for the 31st, so much dust to you!!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Yeah, I'm glad my cycle tends to be a bit on the shorter side lol. I think that as much as I love temping and having the info, I'm going to have to seriously consider stopping after what I think is O. Although, O has fooled me before and I actually didn't O until later than I had originally thought :dohh: and wouldn't have been able to confirm w/o temping all the way through like I had. Ugh!


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry the :witch: showed Maple and SweetP!!! :hugs:
Well it's CD25 for me which Is usually AF day but since my O was late or Lost I guess I'm still in it until the 8th!!
I feel the witch is on her Broom though so we will see if I make it through the weekend!!
Wish I could get a Thorzine shot and Blk Out till Mon :haha:
:thumbup:

I have NO HPTs in the house or would have POAS I did use a cheapie OPK this am to see if I could see anything w it!!! :haha:

GL Ladies have a GREAT Weekend!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mapleroo said:


> Aww thanks ladies, Im fine! Didn't think it was my month-definately surprised at my LP though. But...if my cycle length is the same, that means I am still in with a chance for May. Pbl, I would like to join SweetpotatoPi for May 31 please?
> 
> Sorry about AF Sweet :hugs:
> 
> The upside is I plan on sleeping in tomorrow because I wont have to temp and...this miss this month has appealed to my DH competitive side. He's out to prove he's still got it and his swimmers are olympic elite. He will put down the beer and give me his undivided attention :blush: in approximately 2 weeks! oh dear!

Thats hysterical about the swimmers...

Our fertility doctor gave my husband a huge ego by telling him he had amazing sperm.... seriously anything we do he make sure to tell me how many amazing MILLIONS of sperm that abnoxious and cute at the same time.


----------



## pbl_ge

My OH has his first SA on Tuesday. I'm nervous, although there's no reason to suspect anything is wrong. Perhaps I should be nervous that he, too, will get the super sperm swelled head?

FYI--I'll be away from email for about 36 hours starting early tomorrow morning. But I'll be back to update as soon as I can! :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## ~Brandy~

pbl_ge said:


> My OH has his first SA on Tuesday. I'm nervous, although there's no reason to suspect anything is wrong. Perhaps I should be nervous that he, too, will get the super sperm swelled head?
> 
> FYI--I'll be away from email for about 36 hours starting early tomorrow morning. But I'll be back to update as soon as I can! :thumbup:
> 
> :dust:

Be very afraid... he will tell anyone that will listen... or not listen.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I'm out... The :witch: landed W a Vengence!!!!

Pbl can u put me down for the 29th that's what FF is saying I'll let u know if I O differently!!!

GL Everyone!!!


----------



## kimk

I'm sorry. I think I'm out too. Broke down and tested today and bfn. Af due tomorrow.


----------



## astito

11 dpo and bfn from dollar store test. should I try frer?


----------



## ~Brandy~

astito said:


> 11 dpo and bfn from dollar store test. should I try frer?

I would wait a day or 2 to test again.


----------



## astito

~Brandy~ said:


> astito said:
> 
> 
> 11 dpo and bfn from dollar store test. should I try frer?
> 
> I would wait a day or 2 to test again.Click to expand...

I couldn't resist and did it. bfn...
99% I am out. frer would show it if there was something. 
Someone may say I am not out but I am sure there only a tiny chance and implantations after 9-10 dpo mostly ended with miscarriage...:cry:...
And I am %100 sure on my ovu. day...periods are very regular, and also did opk...


----------



## Juniperjules

Sis4us, Kimk & Asisto...sorry AF has arrived...

AF is due today for me. I thought she 'might' have come yesterday bcos some months my cycles are 27 days, so all day I was checking checking checking.. Makes a day out very interesting when ur constantly trying to source a public toilet everywhere you go!! 

The annoying thing will be that this month I have had some light cramping definitely since at least Friday (cd26), & some barely there lower back pain which is pretty unusual for me. I was seeing a TCM lady for a little while last year & was taking herbs & having acupuncture- & it basically cut out all my PMS symptoms, including bloating! For the past 6 or so months I've really not had PMS stuff at all.. No moods, crying either. But this month I've had all of the above. Including a headache which started last nite & I've woken up with this morning. I've also just been feeling kind of under the weather for a few day now- like my body is just managing to hold of a cold maybe. 

So... I think when AF shows its gonna be doozy this month if all my symptoms have returned to haunt me! : ( will know by the end of today....


----------



## astito

junifer, AF not arrived, just the frer I have done at 11 dpo (yesterday) was negative...
Have you done a test yesterday or today?


----------



## Juniperjules

astito said:


> junifer, AF not arrived, just the frer I have done at 11 dpo (yesterday) was negative...
> Have you done a test yesterday or today?

Ah right! My apologies then.. As long as no AF then your still in the game. 

No I haven't tested. I don't have any tests in the house & I prefer to just wait for AF to arrive. Am at work now till 10pm, so will be distracted but still conscious of my cramping... Have already used the bathroom 3 times at work!! Feels like the cramping is worsening so I'm fully expecting AF to arrive later this evening.


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Please add me for May 20th! + OPK on 5/2, normally 26-28 day cycle


----------



## bellymamma88

I'm down for the 8th but couldn't resist also so I tested today &&&&&....... BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Juniperjules

Congrats bellymamma88! 

AF has arrived for me with a vengeance.. & almost a day late too just to b more annoying! Onwards and upward to the FS appt for us next week...


----------



## bellymamma88

Thanks Juniperjules!! Good luck next month. I'm sprinkling baby dust for the everyone. I'm shaking so bad I can't hardly type.


----------



## astito

bellymamma88 said:


> Thanks Juniperjules!! Good luck next month. I'm sprinkling baby dust for the everyone. I'm shaking so bad I can't hardly type.

congratsss bellymamma:happydance::happydance::happydance:
you are now 12 dpo right? have you tested with wondfo or frer? And did you also tested yesterday and was it negative?


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Congratulations!!!!! That's fantastic!


----------



## wannabubba#4

congrats bellymamma xxx


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

~Brandy~ said:


> Mapleroo said:
> 
> 
> Aww thanks ladies, Im fine! Didn't think it was my month-definately surprised at my LP though. But...if my cycle length is the same, that means I am still in with a chance for May. Pbl, I would like to join SweetpotatoPi for May 31 please?
> 
> Sorry about AF Sweet :hugs:
> 
> The upside is I plan on sleeping in tomorrow because I wont have to temp and...this miss this month has appealed to my DH competitive side. He's out to prove he's still got it and his swimmers are olympic elite. He will put down the beer and give me his undivided attention :blush: in approximately 2 weeks! oh dear!
> 
> Thats hysterical about the swimmers...
> 
> Our fertility doctor gave my husband a huge ego by telling him he had amazing sperm.... seriously anything we do he make sure to tell me how many amazing MILLIONS of sperm that abnoxious and cute at the same time.Click to expand...

:haha: Men are so funny.



Sis4Us said:


> Well I'm out... The :witch: landed W a Vengence!!!!
> 
> Pbl can u put me down for the 29th that's what FF is saying I'll let u know if I O differently!!!
> 
> GL Everyone!!!

Boooo! Sorry she got you doll! :hug:



kimk said:


> I'm sorry. I think I'm out too. Broke down and tested today and bfn. Af due tomorrow.

Dang, sorry about the BFN. I hope it's still just a bit too early! :dust:



bellymamma88 said:


> I'm down for the 8th but couldn't resist also so I tested today &&&&&....... BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Woohoo! :wohoo: Congratulations sweets! Lots of healthy, sticky baby :dust: for you bellymamma!!



TTBabyMakes4 said:


> Please add me for May 20th! + OPK on 5/2, normally 26-28 day cycle

GL TTBaby! :dust:



Juniperjules said:


> Congrats bellymamma88!
> 
> AF has arrived for me with a vengeance.. & almost a day late too just to b more annoying! Onwards and upward to the FS appt for us next week...

Ugh, sorry girl. Hope she eases it on up soon! :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Catching up now, ladies!

Sis, Juniper--sorry for AF. :hugs: 

Astito, Kim, I hold out hope for everyone until the witch actually arrives! :dust:

TTBaby--got you down! Good luck to you! :dust:

BellyMamma, congrats! :yipee: Sending you super sticky vibes!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## pbl_ge

PS. Did I miss anything? Feel free to check me, and let me know if I messed it up! :blush:


----------



## bellymamma88

Yes I am 12dpo astito


----------



## Larkspur

Congrats Bellymama!! 

Could you put me down for testing May 10, it is probably a long shot but I had one PP AF starting April 1 and nothing since, so since I tend to long-cycle there's a chance...


----------



## kimk

Congrats bellymamma! 
No af here for me yet. 1 day late and was to scared to test this morning. Tomorrow I will if it doesn't show.


----------



## bellymamma88

Good Luck Kimk!! I'm instead of sprinkling baby dust I'm gonna chuck it at you to make sure you get it all!!!!


----------



## bellymamma88

Ok sorry ASTITO you asked me another question & I didn't have a sec until now to answer. Yes I tested the day before & it was negative. I wasn't even going to test yesterday but I had strange blurry vision & after it went away I got really nauseous but only for about 5 min. Something just told me to test & it was BFP, faint but the line is clearly there. I did use the FRER not wondfo. I have very little spotting saturday & now today, Monday but it's barley there. I've been eating like a pig but thats the only symptoms I've had beside getting dizzy just 1 time last week at the store but went away quickly. I hope this helps & you have good news to report soon.


----------



## Mapleroo

WOW!! A person doesn't go on here for a few days and I miss all of the excitement !! Yay congrats on the BFP belly!! That is the 2nd one for us right?! And just at the beginning of the month. Awesome :) Sorry to the ladies that are out 
:hugs:

So as you know when af came, my dh pride took a beating lol (glad to hear mine is not the only one that thinks so highly of his sperm, by the way ) And he told me he wasn't going to drink until I had conceived. Well as it turned out, he meant it! He had a couple of opportunities this weekend and he refused. Nice to see that they can take some responsibility for this (other than the act lol) aswell. 

Fingers crossed for all of the upcoming testers!!


----------



## pbl_ge

kimk said:


> Congrats bellymamma!
> No af here for me yet. 1 day late and was to scared to test this morning. Tomorrow I will if it doesn't show.

Sounds promising, kim!


----------



## astito

thanks so much bellymama...have a nice nine months:flower:...


----------



## kimk

Well I'm out. Af is here. Alright bring on June...


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Aw, sorry that heffer got you *kimk* :hugs: .


----------



## pbl_ge

kimk said:


> Well I'm out. Af is here. Alright bring on June...

Big hugs, kim. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Mapleroo said:


> WOW!! A person doesn't go on here for a few days and I miss all of the excitement !! Yay congrats on the BFP belly!! That is the 2nd one for us right?! And just at the beginning of the month. Awesome :) Sorry to the ladies that are out

Maple, I think it's just one BFP so far. Unless I missed someone--?? :shrug:


----------



## astito

pbl_ge said:


> Mapleroo said:
> 
> 
> WOW!! A person doesn't go on here for a few days and I miss all of the excitement !! Yay congrats on the BFP belly!! That is the 2nd one for us right?! And just at the beginning of the month. Awesome :) Sorry to the ladies that are out
> 
> Maple, I think it's just one BFP so far. Unless I missed someone--?? :shrug:Click to expand...

I am 13 dpo...Maybe 11...bfn this morning with dollar tree...


----------



## Mapleroo

Oh. There was another BFP, but I guess she didn't have her name down...


----------



## gardeninggirl

I am terribly sorry, I am horrible at keeping up with what's going on during the weekend. I work 10 hour days on Saturday and Sunday. Terribly sorry AF showed up for some of you! :hugs:

I am very happy for the BFP's! Take good care of yourself, and congratulations.:happydance: 

I'm not sure when to expect O myself but maybe in about 7 days. Still testing at the end of this month!


----------



## ~Brandy~

My body is freaking out and now so am I!

I am on Femara well I am done with the pills. I normally O on CD 18-20 but my fertility monitor is freaking out saying high fertility and now my digi's are flashing smileys...

I know it's not the femara still in my system because I tested on CD 9 and it was a huge BFN. 

I am suppose to call the FS once I have a peak and get in for the IUI so this is stressing me out. Scared I will miss it somehow


----------



## pbl_ge

~Brandy~ said:


> My body is freaking out and now so am I!
> 
> I am on Femara well I am done with the pills. I normally O on CD 18-20 but my fertility monitor is freaking out saying high fertility and now my digi's are flashing smileys...
> 
> I know it's not the femara still in my system because I tested on CD 9 and it was a huge BFN.
> 
> I am suppose to call the FS once I have a peak and get in for the IUI so this is stressing me out. Scared I will miss it somehow

Argh, Brandy--feel your pain with that. Seems everyone on here has been getting the dreaded flashing smileys. Those digis sound terrible. :nope:

Got any of the cheap ones around? Honestly, those seem to be the most reliable!


----------



## ~Brandy~

pbl_ge said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> My body is freaking out and now so am I!
> 
> I am on Femara well I am done with the pills. I normally O on CD 18-20 but my fertility monitor is freaking out saying high fertility and now my digi's are flashing smileys...
> 
> I know it's not the femara still in my system because I tested on CD 9 and it was a huge BFN.
> 
> I am suppose to call the FS once I have a peak and get in for the IUI so this is stressing me out. Scared I will miss it somehow
> 
> Argh, Brandy--feel your pain with that. Seems everyone on here has been getting the dreaded flashing smileys. Those digis sound terrible. :nope:
> 
> Got any of the cheap ones around? Honestly, those seem to be the most reliable!Click to expand...

Well funny you should ask.. since I will pee on just about anything that gives me lines, smileys, or says pregnant I do hah :blush: I took an ANSWER ovulation line test earlier and the test line was pretty pink but definetly not darker than the control. From the looks of it I am seriously going to ovulate WAY WAY early. I just hope it's not too early :dohh:


----------



## Sis4Us

Brandy I got 8 days of those Darn Flashin Smileys .... So I would keep an eye on it and Dbl check W the Cheapies like Pbl said!!

GL


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sis4Us said:


> Brandy I got 8 days of those Darn Flashin Smileys .... So I would keep an eye on it and Dbl check W the Cheapies like Pbl said!!
> 
> GL

Jeez me and my over thinking everything I am going to drive myself seriously mad.

Some people think that after 3 flipping years that it would get easier but its making me more and more insane and obsessive..


----------



## Amal Zid

Ladies, I am down for May 10th testing, but could not be patient enough, I got my :bfp: today! Well actually got it at 8 dpo, but I feared my eyes were playing tricks on me, so today, took another (still faint, but no need to squint!) between thin and thick line!) light purple!! So :bfp: clearly at 11 dpo....I hope this one sticks after last m/c..... I am so thrilled and overjoyed but have a fear and afraid to get too excited in fear of losing it...
:dust: for all of you and wishing you the same outcome of a :bfp:


----------



## pbl_ge

Amal Zid said:


> Ladies, I am down for May 10th testing, but could not be patient enough, I got my :bfp: today! Well actually got it at 8 dpo, but I feared my eyes were playing tricks on me, so today, took another (still faint, but no need to squint!) between thin and thick line!) light purple!! So :bfp: clearly at 11 dpo....I hope this one sticks after last m/c..... I am so thrilled and overjoyed but have a fear and afraid to get too excited in fear of losing it...
> :dust: for all of you and wishing you the same outcome of a :bfp:

Congrats, Amal! Hope it's a sticky one! :happydance:


----------



## Juniperjules

kimk said:


> Well I'm out. Af is here. Alright bring on June...

Sorry AF arrived.. Same thing with me.. Was almost a day late... Tricks you into thinking 'maybe'.. Then smacks u in the face. As u said- bring on June!


----------



## Amal Zid

Thank you so much pbl_ge...........
Wish you the best with ur FS testing and ferma next month!....;)


----------



## pbl_ge

Juniperjules said:


> kimk said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm out. Af is here. Alright bring on June...
> 
> Sorry AF arrived.. Same thing with me.. Was almost a day late... Tricks you into thinking 'maybe'.. Then smacks u in the face. As u said- bring on June!Click to expand...

Big hugs, Juniper. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mapleroo

Sorry juniper :hugs:


----------



## kimk

Congrats Amal. 
Sorry juniper..


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

~Brandy~ said:


> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> My body is freaking out and now so am I!
> 
> I am on Femara well I am done with the pills. I normally O on CD 18-20 but my fertility monitor is freaking out saying high fertility and now my digi's are flashing smileys...
> 
> I know it's not the femara still in my system because I tested on CD 9 and it was a huge BFN.
> 
> I am suppose to call the FS once I have a peak and get in for the IUI so this is stressing me out. Scared I will miss it somehow
> 
> Argh, Brandy--feel your pain with that. Seems everyone on here has been getting the dreaded flashing smileys. Those digis sound terrible. :nope:
> 
> Got any of the cheap ones around? Honestly, those seem to be the most reliable!Click to expand...
> 
> Well funny you should ask.. since I will pee on just about anything that gives me lines, smileys, or says pregnant I do hah :blush: I took an ANSWER ovulation line test earlier and the test line was pretty pink but definetly not darker than the control. From the looks of it I am seriously going to ovulate WAY WAY early. I just hope it's not too early :dohh:Click to expand...

Hope O behaves herself for you Brandy!



Amal Zid said:


> Ladies, I am down for May 10th testing, but could not be patient enough, I got my :bfp: today! Well actually got it at 8 dpo, but I feared my eyes were playing tricks on me, so today, took another (still faint, but no need to squint!) between thin and thick line!) light purple!! So :bfp: clearly at 11 dpo....I hope this one sticks after last m/c..... I am so thrilled and overjoyed but have a fear and afraid to get too excited in fear of losing it...
> :dust: for all of you and wishing you the same outcome of a :bfp:

Congratulations Amal Zid! :happydance: Best wishes for a sticky, happy, healthy pregnancy! :dust:



Juniperjules said:


> kimk said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm out. Af is here. Alright bring on June...
> 
> Sorry AF arrived.. Same thing with me.. Was almost a day late... Tricks you into thinking 'maybe'.. Then smacks u in the face. As u said- bring on June!Click to expand...

Dang, sorry she got you Juniper :hugs: .


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats on the BFPs!!! 

I am bd'n like a mad women just in case we get up to O time and I miss it somehow... Gotta cover those bases hah.. ok now who was on first ......


----------



## Mapleroo

~Brandy~ said:


> Congrats on the BFPs!!!
> 
> I am bd'n like a mad women just in case we get up to O time and I miss it somehow... Gotta cover those bases hah.. ok now who was on first ......

Love it! Good luck Brandy :)


----------



## astito

:witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Many congratulations Amal Zid :happydance:- woop another BFP!!

Sorry to all those that AF arrived:growlmad:

CD8 for me, DH has been told not to make any plans for the next week lol... He is all mine :haha:

Good Luck anyone testing today xx


----------



## Electricat

I'm gonna wait a while to test (I asked for 8th) - AF ain't due until two-three more days and I just don't feel like testing yet today (MAAAYBE tomorrow, if I decide to pop out and get a test). I just dunno what to think this cycle...my temps make me think I'm out, but in general I have no feel either way so I just think..meh, just wait for the B#!ch :coffee:


----------



## pbl_ge

astito said:


> :witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## bellymamma88

Amal Zid said:


> Ladies, I am down for May 10th testing, but could not be patient enough, I got my :bfp: today! Well actually got it at 8 dpo, but I feared my eyes were playing tricks on me, so today, took another (still faint, but no need to squint!) between thin and thick line!) light purple!! So :bfp: clearly at 11 dpo....I hope this one sticks after last m/c..... I am so thrilled and overjoyed but have a fear and afraid to get too excited in fear of losing it...
> :dust: for all of you and wishing you the same outcome of a :bfp:

*YAY CONGRATS AMAL ZID!!!!!!* Me too!!! :happydance:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

astito said:


> :witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch:

:hugs: Sorry she found you astito.



Electricat said:


> I'm gonna wait a while to test (I asked for 8th) - AF ain't due until two-three more days and I just don't feel like testing yet today (MAAAYBE tomorrow, if I decide to pop out and get a test). I just dunno what to think this cycle...my temps make me think I'm out, but in general I have no feel either way so I just think..meh, just wait for the B#!ch :coffee:

I am also down with the Meh as you can see by my siggy :haha: .


----------



## zennie

Can you put me down for testing on the 14th.
Thank you :)


----------



## pbl_ge

zennie said:


> Can you put me down for testing on the 14th.
> Thank you :)

Got you added. Good luck!!!

:dust:


----------



## Driving280

I am testing on the 28th... maybe 27th :winkwink:


----------



## pbl_ge

Driving280 said:


> I am testing on the 28th... maybe 27th :winkwink:

Good luck to you! You're on the list. :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## Electricat

:witch: came a day early :wacko:


----------



## gardeninggirl

Sorry Electracat! Stupid witch. :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Electricat said:


> :witch: came a day early :wacko:

Sorry Electricat. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Electricat said:


> :witch: came a day early :wacko:

Ugh! I hate when she pulls crap like that :dohh: . Sorry she got you Electricat :hugs: .


----------



## kimk

I'm sorry Electricat.


----------



## Driving280

Sorry Electricat :(

I am still in the "fun" part of the cycle. I don't know how I'll deal with the ups and downs to come...


----------



## pbl_ge

Good luck, Driving! :dust:

For anyone who's paying attention, I decided to go to my clinic for a blood test tomorrow, which will be 13 dpo. I didn't know they wanted a blood test, but they do so that I can know whether to stop the progesterone supps. Last time it took almost two full days after stopping (16 dpo!!!) for AF to arrive, so I decided on CD13 (also because my school's graduation is at 8 AM on Saturday--testing would have been TOOOOOOOOOO early!).

So, I'll be testing tomorrow, but I'm not optimistic. :nope:


----------



## wannabubba#4

pbl_ge said:


> Good luck, Driving! :dust:
> 
> For anyone who's paying attention, I decided to go to my clinic for a blood test tomorrow, which will be 13 dpo. I didn't know they wanted a blood test, but they do so that I can know whether to stop the progesterone supps. Last time it took almost two full days after stopping (16 dpo!!!) for AF to arrive, so I decided on CD13 (also because my school's graduation is at 8 AM on Saturday--testing would have been TOOOOOOOOOO early!).
> 
> So, I'll be testing tomorrow, but I'm not optimistic. :nope:

Good luck pbl_ge :thumbup:
and sorry electricat :nope::hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

pbl_ge said:


> Good luck, Driving! :dust:
> 
> For anyone who's paying attention, I decided to go to my clinic for a blood test tomorrow, which will be 13 dpo. I didn't know they wanted a blood test, but they do so that I can know whether to stop the progesterone supps. Last time it took almost two full days after stopping (16 dpo!!!) for AF to arrive, so I decided on CD13 (also because my school's graduation is at 8 AM on Saturday--testing would have been TOOOOOOOOOO early!).
> 
> So, I'll be testing tomorrow, but I'm not optimistic. :nope:

FX for you!


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

pbl_ge said:


> Good luck, Driving! :dust:
> 
> For anyone who's paying attention, I decided to go to my clinic for a blood test tomorrow, which will be 13 dpo. I didn't know they wanted a blood test, but they do so that I can know whether to stop the progesterone supps. Last time it took almost two full days after stopping (16 dpo!!!) for AF to arrive, so I decided on CD13 (also because my school's graduation is at 8 AM on Saturday--testing would have been TOOOOOOOOOO early!).
> 
> So, I'll be testing tomorrow, but I'm not optimistic. :nope:

Super good luck to you Pbl_ge!


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Electricat said:


> :witch: came a day early :wacko:

Yuck, sorry to hear :(


----------



## Larkspur

Tested, and a BFN but no AF yet so will try again in a couple of days...


----------



## pbl_ge

Larkspur said:


> Tested, and a BFN but no AF yet so will try again in a couple of days...

FX it's too soon, Larkspur!

:dust:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

pbl_ge said:


> Good luck, Driving! :dust:
> 
> For anyone who's paying attention, I decided to go to my clinic for a blood test tomorrow, which will be 13 dpo. I didn't know they wanted a blood test, but they do so that I can know whether to stop the progesterone supps. Last time it took almost two full days after stopping (16 dpo!!!) for AF to arrive, so I decided on CD13 (also because my school's graduation is at 8 AM on Saturday--testing would have been TOOOOOOOOOO early!).
> 
> So, I'll be testing tomorrow, but I'm not optimistic. :nope:

Got my FX for you anyway pbl! :hugs:



Larkspur said:


> Tested, and a BFN but no AF yet so will try again in a couple of days...

Sorry about the BFN Larkspur. Hopefully it's just too early!


----------



## pbl_ge

:bfn: :dohh:


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

pbl_ge said:


> :bfn: :dohh:

Boo hisss. So sorry to hear.


----------



## Sis4Us

So sorry Pbl!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## kimk

I'm so sorry pbl_gl


----------



## ~Brandy~

My iui is today! Husband already did his part and they are washing them now


----------



## kimk

Good luck Brandy. My fingers are crossed for you. Lots of baby dust your way.


----------



## pbl_ge

Good luck, Brady!

:dust:


----------



## ~Brandy~

So sorry about the BFN Pbl :( 

Thank you for the well wishes girls :)


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

pbl_ge said:


> :bfn: :dohh:

Well dangit. I'm sorry pbl :hugs: .



~Brandy~ said:


> My iui is today! Husband already did his part and they are washing them now

Yay! GL Brandy! :dust:


----------



## ~Brandy~

SweetPotatoPi said:


> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> :bfn: :dohh:
> 
> Well dangit. I'm sorry pbl :hugs: .
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> My iui is today! Husband already did his part and they are washing them now Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! GL Brandy! :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks! I think it went really well FX one sticks....

His count after being washed was 89 Million with a 3.9 progession. The doctor seemed very pleased.


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

~Brandy~ said:


> My iui is today! Husband already did his part and they are washing them now

Good luck Brandy!!!!


----------



## Mapleroo

Sorry for the bfn pbl_ge :hugs:
Fx for you Brandy :dust:


----------



## wannabubba#4

So sorry to hear, pbl_ge 

Brandy -woop !! Hope the iui is successful xxx Good Luck xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

I'm only 2dpiui and I want to test ugg longest2 ww e ed


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

~Brandy~ said:


> I'm only 2dpiui and I want to test ugg longest2 ww e ed

lol Oh no! Movies, lots and lots of movies :winkwink: .


----------



## pbl_ge

~Brandy~ said:


> I'm only 2dpiui and I want to test ugg longest2 ww e ed

Sending you lots of dust, Brandy!

In the meantime, we're due some updates from some testers!!! :test: am I going to have to stalk people for news???? :haha:


----------



## Solstyce

Today is 13 dpo. Another BFN. I've ben testing since 10 dpo, all BFN. My last AF was 4/13, so should be getting AF any day now. I O'd on CD 17 so FF says I'm due for AF on Tuesday. I had brown spotting yesterday at 12 dpo (first thing in the morning). My first thought was AF was on her way. Today when I didn't get my period, I thought maybe the brown spotting was IB. So I am driving myself crazy.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Solstyce said:


> Today is 13 dpo. Another BFN. I've ben testing since 10 dpo, all BFN. My last AF was 4/13, so should be getting AF any day now. I O'd on CD 17 so FF says I'm due for AF on Tuesday. I had brown spotting yesterday at 12 dpo (first thing in the morning). My first thought was AF was on her way. Today when I didn't get my period, I thought maybe the brown spotting was IB. So I am driving myself crazy.

Oh how exciting.... Day 12 spotting can be a good thing! FX


----------



## Solstyce

~Brandy~ said:


> Solstyce said:
> 
> 
> Today is 13 dpo. Another BFN. I've ben testing since 10 dpo, all BFN. My last AF was 4/13, so should be getting AF any day now. I O'd on CD 17 so FF says I'm due for AF on Tuesday. I had brown spotting yesterday at 12 dpo (first thing in the morning). My first thought was AF was on her way. Today when I didn't get my period, I thought maybe the brown spotting was IB. So I am driving myself crazy.
> 
> Oh how exciting.... Day 12 spotting can be a good thing! FXClick to expand...

Well I really don't want to get my hopes up. Especially will all the BFNs. With DD 1 I got a BFP at 10 dpo. So not too optimistic about this cycle.


----------



## Solstyce

I'm out. :witch: got me. Oh well on to the next cycle. We didn't try but once on a fluke this cycle but now DH has agreed to start trying full force!


----------



## Mapleroo

Solstyce said:


> I'm out. :witch: got me. Oh well on to the next cycle. We didn't try but once on a fluke this cycle but now DH has agreed to start trying full force!

Sorry about af Solstyce. Wishing you loads of :dust: for this cycle.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Sorry you're out this go around Solstyce but yay for DH being in it to win it from here on out :) .


----------



## pbl_ge

Big hugs, Solstyce. 

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sorry Solstyce - Hope this is going to be your month :hugs: xx


----------



## gardeninggirl

Sorry Solstyce! Not fun. Big hugs to you.


----------



## bellymamma88

Sorry haven't been on in a few days so I missed a LOT! So sorry to hear about all the BFN but I'm sprinkling baby dust for you for next cycle. I have my 1st doc appt. blood work in a few days, praying all my levels are good for a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## zennie

I'm out :( Didnt even make it to testing day!! Ah well, heres hoping for the next cycle!!
Good luck everyone waiting to test, fx for ye :)


----------



## Dylis

Pbl, I'm out as well again :dust::dust::dust::dust: to all left


----------



## pbl_ge

Sheesh, lots of bad news this AM! :nope:

Big hugs to Dylis and Zennie. Sorry the witch got you!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Ugh, I'm sorry she came callin' *zennie* and *Dylis* :hugs: .


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sorry about AF zennie and Dilys :(

Is that still only 2 BFP ? We are nearly halfway thru the month, where are all the BFP's? Not fair (stomps feet) lol

Need more baby dust for all xxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust: :baby:


----------



## kimk

Sorry solstice, zennie, and Dylis. 
May is not proving to be a very good month for all of us. Good luck to everyone that is due the end of the month. Lots and lots of baby dust.


----------



## ~Brandy~

ya I am not sure whats up but sheesh seems really low on the BFP's this month.

I had my IUI and I was excited at first but now I am thinking we missed ovulation with the IUI which was my highest hope so far... Yes, I know I am only 4DPO but I almost feel like saying F it and move on to ivf... Cant come soon enough. I just want something to look forward to instead of the depressing witch.


----------



## pbl_ge

Maybe it's my bad memory, but 2 bfps at this point in the month seems pretty good! :shrug:

Hope this month works out for you, Brandy!

:dust:


----------



## Peanut_LA

Not a good month for me either :sad2: Had a very hard time waiting to test, and was crushed when it came negative. Consoling myself with thoughts of a February baby :baby: Going to see my OBGYN on Thursday, we'll see if she can come up with a plan for us.


----------



## wannabubba#4

pbl_ge said:


> Maybe it's my bad memory, but 2 bfps at this point in the month seems pretty good! :shrug:
> 
> Hope this month works out for you, Brandy!
> 
> :dust:

It is maybe just because there are so many may testing threads lol; just seems that between this thread and other May testing ones, we are outweighed with BFN s

But lets be positive lol -ONLY BFP's from here on in :happydance::happydance:


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Peanut_LA said:


> Not a good month for me either :sad2: Had a very hard time waiting to test, and was crushed when it came negative. Consoling myself with thoughts of a February baby :baby: Going to see my OBGYN on Thursday, we'll see if she can come up with a plan for us.

Sorry Peanut. :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Peanut_LA said:


> Not a good month for me either :sad2: Had a very hard time waiting to test, and was crushed when it came negative. Consoling myself with thoughts of a February baby :baby: Going to see my OBGYN on Thursday, we'll see if she can come up with a plan for us.

So sorry, Peanut. :hugs: Hope you have a good doctor's visit!

:dust:


----------



## Mapleroo

Only 2 on here but 4 total in our 'oldies' group that I have seen announcements for... That's pretty good....


----------



## pbl_ge

What's the "oldies" group? I thought that was us! :haha:


----------



## ariel01

Sorry to all those who got AF. :hugs:

Sorry to bring more bad news but the :witch: showed up for me this morning as expected. I've also had a nasty cold for awhile that's worse today so will be seeing a doctor finally. 

On the bright side though, later this month we'll get the results from DH's third SA and hopefully the numbers are up and we can start IUI! :thumbup:

FXd for everyone else this month!! Hope to see more BFPs!


----------



## pbl_ge

ariel01 said:


> Sorry to all those who got AF. :hugs:
> 
> Sorry to bring more bad news but the :witch: showed up for me this morning as expected. I've also had a nasty cold for awhile that's worse today so will be seeing a doctor finally.
> 
> On the bright side though, later this month we'll get the results from DH's third SA and hopefully the numbers are up and we can start IUI! :thumbup:
> 
> FXd for everyone else this month!! Hope to see more BFPs!

So sorry, Ariel. :hugs: I hope DH's SA is fabulous! :thumbup:

:dust: :dust:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sorry Ariel and Peanut xxx:nope:

Sending you both big hugs and an extra sprinkling of baby dust for next cycle xxxx
:hugs::hugs:
Ariel good luck with SA results :thumbup:

:dust::dust:


----------



## kimk

Sorry Ariel and Peanut. But we all need to stay positive. Keep thinking June is our month for lots of bfp.


----------



## Mapleroo

pbl_ge said:


> What's the "oldies" group? I thought that was us! :haha:

Yes it is us! I just meant outside of the may testing thread, our whole over 35 section. One was announced on the BFP sticky and the other one was on a thread with wannabubba and myself. Pretty good odds for us oldies I think :)


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

pbl_ge said:


> What's the "oldies" group? I thought that was us! :haha:

Bwahahahahaha! Excellent, I love it :D . We're oldies but goodies :happydance:



ariel01 said:


> Sorry to all those who got AF. :hugs:
> 
> Sorry to bring more bad news but the :witch: showed up for me this morning as expected. I've also had a nasty cold for awhile that's worse today so will be seeing a doctor finally.
> 
> On the bright side though, later this month we'll get the results from DH's third SA and hopefully the numbers are up and we can start IUI! :thumbup:
> 
> FXd for everyone else this month!! Hope to see more BFPs!

Sorry she got you ariel. And then cold funkiness pulling up the rear :nope: , that ain't cool :hugs: . I hope the SA goes well!



~Brandy~ said:


> ya I am not sure whats up but sheesh seems really low on the BFP's this month.
> 
> I had my IUI and I was excited at first but now I am thinking we missed ovulation with the IUI which was my highest hope so far... Yes, I know I am only 4DPO but I almost feel like saying F it and move on to ivf... Cant come soon enough. I just want something to look forward to instead of the depressing witch.

Aww, I'm sorry you're feeling the blahs Brandy. How come you think you missed O?



Peanut_LA said:


> Not a good month for me either :sad2: Had a very hard time waiting to test, and was crushed when it came negative. Consoling myself with thoughts of a February baby :baby: Going to see my OBGYN on Thursday, we'll see if she can come up with a plan for us.

Dang, sorry about the BFN Peanut :hug: . I hope you guys get a good game plan rolling at your doctor's appointment!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I think I missed it because I obsess about everything and overdid it. I was using opk's and waited till I got the smiley face and did the iui later that day.... However ff says I ovulated the day before smiley.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sorry to everyone af got 
:-( 
I'm old just not to this thread hahaha


----------



## pbl_ge

Brandy, what happens if you put your + OPK on your chart? FX you caught it right!

This thread will be quiet for a while, I bet. No one's testing for a few days. :coffee:


----------



## ~Brandy~

pbl_ge said:


> Brandy, what happens if you put your + OPK on your chart? FX you caught it right!
> 
> This thread will be quiet for a while, I bet. No one's testing for a few days. :coffee:

It still shows my ovulation as the day before the peak and positive opk....


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

~Brandy~ said:


> I think I missed it because I obsess about everything and overdid it. I was using opk's and waited till I got the smiley face and did the iui later that day.... However ff says I ovulated the day before smiley.

Ahh, I see. Well, I'm still hoping for you anyway :hugs: .


----------



## ariel01

Brandy, if it helps FF showed my O the day before a positive opk this last cycle too. About a week later, it "recalculated" and showed O the day of the pos opk. I'm using the Advanced setting.

I have my FXd for you with this IUI!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

ariel01 said:


> Brandy, if it helps FF showed my O the day before a positive opk this last cycle too. About a week later, it "recalculated" and showed O the day of the pos opk. I'm using the Advanced setting.
> 
> I have my FXd for you with this IUI!!!

Thanks that does make me feel a little better. Anything right now is helpful hehe. Either way it will be fine but the sooner I get a BFP the better ;) 

Thank you all for the well wishes.


----------



## Mapleroo

~Brandy~ said:


> ariel01 said:
> 
> 
> Brandy, if it helps FF showed my O the day before a positive opk this last cycle too. About a week later, it "recalculated" and showed O the day of the pos opk. I'm using the Advanced setting.
> 
> I have my FXd for you with this IUI!!!
> 
> Thanks that does make me feel a little better. Anything right now is helpful hehe. Either way it will be fine but the sooner I get a BFP the better ;)
> 
> Thank you all for the well wishes.Click to expand...

Brandy, is there a limit too how many times you can do IUI? Like if this month isn't successful, can you do it again next cycle or do you have to wait a while? Sorry, hope it's not a dumb question-I don't know anything about it (obviously :dohh:)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mapleroo said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ariel01 said:
> 
> 
> Brandy, if it helps FF showed my O the day before a positive opk this last cycle too. About a week later, it "recalculated" and showed O the day of the pos opk. I'm using the Advanced setting.
> 
> I have my FXd for you with this IUI!!!
> 
> Thanks that does make me feel a little better. Anything right now is helpful hehe. Either way it will be fine but the sooner I get a BFP the better ;)
> 
> Thank you all for the well wishes.Click to expand...
> 
> Brandy, is there a limit too how many times you can do IUI? Like if this month isn't successful, can you do it again next cycle or do you have to wait a while? Sorry, hope it's not a dumb question-I don't know anything about it (obviously :dohh:)Click to expand...

Nope you can continue to do it as much as you want.. it's much cheaper that way. We have elected to only do it this month and move straight to my meds for IVF at the end of the month if I am not preggo.


----------



## Mapleroo

~Brandy~ said:


> Mapleroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ariel01 said:
> 
> 
> Brandy, if it helps FF showed my O the day before a positive opk this last cycle too. About a week later, it "recalculated" and showed O the day of the pos opk. I'm using the Advanced setting.
> 
> I have my FXd for you with this IUI!!!
> 
> Thanks that does make me feel a little better. Anything right now is helpful hehe. Either way it will be fine but the sooner I get a BFP the better ;)
> 
> Thank you all for the well wishes.Click to expand...
> 
> Brandy, is there a limit too how many times you can do IUI? Like if this month isn't successful, can you do it again next cycle or do you have to wait a while? Sorry, hope it's not a dumb question-I don't know anything about it (obviously :dohh:)Click to expand...
> 
> Nope you can continue to do it as much as you want.. it's much cheaper that way. We have elected to only do it this month and move straight to my meds for IVF at the end of the month if I am not preggo.Click to expand...

I have all my appendages crossed for you :thumbup:


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

I am prefacing this with DUMB QUESTION, but asking anyway. I am 13 DPO and nervous about testing and don't want to test then leave for work. Can I pee in a cup (FMU) and test it tonight? Is there any issue with doing that? I can't imagine what, but could the hCG dissipate during the day? Like I said, dumb question, but any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## wannabubba#4

TTBabyMakes4 said:


> I am prefacing this with DUMB QUESTION, but asking anyway. I am 13 DPO and nervous about testing and don't want to test then leave for work. Can I pee in a cup (FMU) and test it tonight? Is there any issue with doing that? I can't imagine what, but could the hCG dissipate during the day? Like I said, dumb question, but any help is greatly appreciated.

Hi - I am not sure about the science, but I do know that when I last handed a urine sample into my docs for testing; it sat on a shelf until end of the day awaiting the van to pick it up and take it to the local hospital for testing -I still got my BFP back on that one but was about 6weeks by then, my doc just wanted confirmation for some reason :shrug::shrug: They normally take your word for it, or follow up with blood test but she wouldn't even consider me pregnant last time until positive result back from lab lol. Maybe because I was 36; What will she think this time when I am 39 or even 40 haha??:haha::haha:


----------



## pbl_ge

According to the gurus, you can, but the HCG is disintegrating, so you're more likely to get a false negative. :shrug:
https://www.peeonastick.com/hptfaq.html


----------



## bellymamma88

Sorry for all the BFN!!! Sending many :hug: for all those ladies. Sending prayers for you all for next month. Good Luck Brandy! So sorry pbl :hugs:!!! Still sprinkling baby dust for the rest of the testers this month.


----------



## kimk

Positive opk today. Can you put me down for the 31st please.


----------



## pbl_ge

kimk said:


> Positive opk today. Can you put me down for the 31st please.


Got you down. :thumbup: Good luck to you!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## kathygirl

I am new here I will be testing on May 21st, I have 1 child who is a miracle baby after trying off and on for 15 years I took clomid 50mg and it happened on the 6th month of trying. We have been trying for a 2nd child and we are at 6 months again I hope its this month I am 38 years young. I was tested on CD 12 and my leaves where at 673 and sure what they tested.


----------



## pbl_ge

kathygirl said:


> I am new here I will be testing on May 21st, I have 1 child who is a miracle baby after trying off and on for 15 years I took clomid 50mg and it happened on the 6th month of trying. We have been trying for a 2nd child and we are at 6 months again I hope its this month I am 38 years young. I was tested on CD 12 and my leaves where at 673 and sure what they tested.

Hi, and welcome! :hi:

I'll put you down for the 21st. Not sure I understand what you wrote above, though. :shrug:


----------



## kathygirl

Thank you!!! I had a blood test done on cd 12 and my level was at 673 the Dr. wrote down that was great not sure what he tested for I think it was for ovulation. I've had an ultrasound done before and my follicles where good. So I'm just confused.


----------



## Sis4Us

Got my +OPK This Am went for an US and I have a 17mm Folli on the RIGHT side!!!
That will put the 29th at prob 12po but who am I kidding I have a box of cheapie HPTs
:rofl:
I'm sure I'll be testing every day !!! 
GL everyone still in for the month and GL for everyone trying in June!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats to those with positive OPKs! Can wait to hear the good news... You better get to dancing


----------



## pbl_ge

kathygirl said:


> Thank you!!! I had a blood test done on cd 12 and my level was at 673 the Dr. wrote down that was great not sure what he tested for I think it was for ovulation. I've had an ultrasound done before and my follicles where good. So I'm just confused.

Sheesh, well if you find out what that was I'd love to hear. I can't imagine any test that would have a result in that range, aside from HCG. Anyone else? :shrug:



Sis4Us said:


> Got my +OPK This Am went for an US and I have a 17mm Folli on the RIGHT side!!!
> That will put the 29th at prob 12po but who am I kidding I have a box of cheapie HPTs
> :rofl:
> I'm sure I'll be testing every day !!!
> GL everyone still in for the month and GL for everyone trying in June!!!

So, Sis, should I put you down for testing every single day starting at 7 dpo? :haha: Because you would just be admitting what a lot of women secretly do! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hmm I am trying to think of what test would be done on CD 12 that would be measured in hundreds... no idea at this point.. I am by no means an expert though.


----------



## Sis4Us

Pbl.... If it will give everyone a reason to Chit chat put me down EVERYDAY 4dpo 
:rofl:
Gotta a bunch of Wondofos waiting :thumbup:


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

I'm out. Damn AF :(


----------



## ~Brandy~

TTBabyMakes4 said:


> I'm out. Damn AF :(

aww im sorry :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry TTB.. :hugs:

Brandy.... Liking the chart!! :thumbup:

1dpo Im guessing.... got itchy throat and really sleepy... Prob getting the crud!!!:(


----------



## wannabubba#4

So sorry TTBaby xxx


----------



## Ceilani

Weeeelll I tested today (10 dpo / CD 24) and got a bfn. I could have sworn I had implantation cramping a few days ago, but now I think they were just random cramps. :shrug:

I'll test again in a couple of days and see how it goes, but I'm not really feeling pg right now.


----------



## ~Brandy~

anyone know what the hell the random links are that are being put into posts? Like SIS4US has links in her post and probably didn't put them there... My posts are doing the same.


----------



## pbl_ge

TTBabyMakes4 said:


> I'm out. Damn AF :(

So sorry TTBaby. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:



Ceilani said:


> Weeeelll I tested today (10 dpo / CD 24) and got a bfn. I could have sworn I had implantation cramping a few days ago, but now I think they were just random cramps. :shrug:
> 
> I'll test again in a couple of days and see how it goes, but I'm not really feeling pg right now.

Ceilani, FX it WAS the right kind of cramping!! Sorry about the BFN, but hopefully just too early. :dust: :dust: 



~Brandy~ said:


> anyone know what the hell the random links are that are being put into posts? Like SIS4US has links in her post and probably didn't put them there... My posts are doing the same.

Hmmmmm...I don't see random links. :shrug:

Nice chart, though! :thumbup:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

TTBabyMakes4 said:


> I'm out. Damn AF :(

Ugh, sorry she got you TTBaby.



Sis4Us said:


> Sorry TTB.. :hugs:
> 
> Brandy.... Liking the chart!! :thumbup:
> 
> 1dpo Im guessing.... got itchy throat and really sleepy... Prob getting the crud!!!:(

Bleh! Hope the yuckies pass quickly Sis4Us!



Ceilani said:


> Weeeelll I tested today (10 dpo / CD 24) and got a bfn. I could have sworn I had implantation cramping a few days ago, but now I think they were just random cramps. :shrug:
> 
> I'll test again in a couple of days and see how it goes, but I'm not really feeling pg right now.

So sorry about the BFN Ceilani; definitely no fun getting lonely-lined. Hopefully it's just too early!



~Brandy~ said:


> anyone know what the hell the random links are that are being put into posts? Like SIS4US has links in her post and probably didn't put them there... My posts are doing the same.

Hmm, I don't see any random links either Brandy. And yes, that's a nice spike there :) .


----------



## Sis4Us

Nope didn't put a Link on my post..... But I don't see one on my end either!!
:shrug:

I use my IPad so maybe it blocks that BS!!!!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Sis4Us said:


> Nope didn't put a Link on my post..... But I don't see one on my end either!!
> :shrug:
> 
> I use my IPad so maybe it blocks that BS!!!!

I use an ad blocker and a script blocker so maybe that's why I didn't see it either lol. Love my blockers :D .


----------



## Mapleroo

So sorry to the ladies that got af today :hugs: Wishing you lots of
:dust: for next month.


----------



## Mapleroo

Have a sneaking suspicion that I ovulated today on CD17 (last month it was CD20). Still temping though so should know in a couple of days. Will keep up with the bding though, just in case :blush:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Goodluck Mapleroo , now the dreaded 2ww lol.

xx


----------



## gardeninggirl

So sorry Af got some of you! Hope they pass quickly. 

I don't see links either. Weird.

Currently 5DPO - must...not...POAS. Now repeat 50 times. :haha:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

:haha: *gardeninggirl*


----------



## wannabubba#4

gardeninggirl said:


> So sorry Af got some of you! Hope they pass quickly.
> 
> I don't see links either. Weird.
> 
> Currently 5DPO - must...not...POAS. Now repeat 50 times. :haha:

Same DPO as me -when are you testing? I was thinking Saturday- is 10DPO too early?:shrug::shrug:

Good Luck xx


----------



## pbl_ge

All I know is that SOMEONE needs to test! This thread has been moving way too slowly recently! :haha:

:test: :test: :test:


----------



## gardeninggirl

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by gardeninggirl View Post
> So sorry Af got some of you! Hope they pass quickly.
> 
> I don't see links either. Weird.
> 
> Currently 5DPO - must...not...POAS. Now repeat 50 times.
> Same DPO as me -when are you testing? I was thinking Saturday- is 10DPO too early?
> 
> Good Luck xx

I might test on Saturday. I'm always too anxious to find out what's going on. DH and I actually hit the window several times this month so I am hopeful. :happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Pbl.... I can POAS if ya want it's been a few days :rofl:
Way early!!!!

I'm sick as a dog it's been awhile since I've had this yuck feeling I hate being so Useless!!! 
:(


----------



## Mapleroo

wannabubba#4 said:


> Goodluck Mapleroo , now the dreaded 2ww lol.
> 
> xx

I am actually looking forward to the 2ww this time. If I did O yesterday, my timing has been awesome! And it will be lovely to have my life *not* revolve around bding for a couple of weeks lol

Whereabouts are you at wannabubba??


----------



## Sis4Us

Our timing was pretty good this month too Mapleroo... And since last month was such a let down W the cyst... It feels good to be Hopeful!!!

Just wish I felt a Lil better to Enjoy it!! :)


----------



## Mapleroo

Sis4Us said:


> Our timing was pretty good this month too Mapleroo... And since last month was such a let down W the cyst... It feels good to be Hopeful!!!
> 
> Just wish I felt a Lil better to Enjoy it!! :)

Sending lots of :dust: your way sis!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I was really excited this morning for a short time because I had ... TMI ALERT ... alot of mucus. But then it was follow up with mucus and blood for 2 episodes. I was hoping it was IB but then I realized that my LP is normally 10-12 days so it really could just be the onset of AF :( 

I dont have any other symptoms that would indicate PG and I had a BFN this morning. :dohh:


----------



## Mapleroo

Fingers crossed it's IB brandy!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mapleroo said:


> Fingers crossed it's IB brandy!

Thanks :) I did see that the MC I had I got the BFP on 13DPO so we shall see.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

pbl_ge said:


> All I know is that SOMEONE needs to test! This thread has been moving way too slowly recently! :haha:
> 
> :test: :test: :test:

lol I've got at *least* eight more days before I even think about testing :haha: .



~Brandy~ said:


> I was really excited this morning for a short time because I had ... TMI ALERT ... alot of mucus. But then it was follow up with mucus and blood for 2 episodes. I was hoping it was IB but then I realized that my LP is normally 10-12 days so it really could just be the onset of AF :(
> 
> I dont have any other symptoms that would indicate PG and I had a BFN this morning. :dohh:

FX for you anyway Brandy!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hi ladies! I hope you don't mind if I join you. I'm 37, had 3 losses but hoping to get my first sticky bean this cycle. Trying clomid and temping for the first time this month along with OPK's. BD'd with DH at the right times and my ultrasound with my Dr showed I did O from my right ovary and my lining was nice and thick for implantation. Now just hoping it all works. Tested this AM and BFN, but still early so hoping and praying this will be my month.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hopethisyear said:


> Hi ladies! I hope you don't mind if I join you. .

Hey and welcome :flower: Hope ur ttc journey is nice and short:dust:



~Brandy~ said:


> I was really excited this morning for a short time because I had ... TMI ALERT ... alot of mucus. But then it was follow up with mucus and blood for 2 episodes. I was hoping it was IB but then I realized that my LP is normally 10-12 days so it really could just be the onset of AF :(
> 
> I dont have any other symptoms that would indicate PG and I had a BFN this morning. :dohh:


Hope it is NOT AF:af: Good luck fingers and toes crossed for you



Mapleroo said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Goodluck Mapleroo , now the dreaded 2ww lol.
> 
> xx
> 
> I am actually looking forward to the 2ww this time. If I did O yesterday, my timing has been awesome! And it will be lovely to have my life *not* revolve around bding for a couple of weeks lol
> 
> Whereabouts are you at wannabubba??Click to expand...

:haha: Kind of know where you are coming from there lol - we BD'd 9days out of 11 when I may have been fertile lol; then once confirmed Ov'd we didn't DTD for 4 nights haha :haha: I am currently 6DPO Was going to wait until CD28 to test, but am now thinking of trying Sat which will be 10DPO .We managed to DTD day before and day of O with the 2 days prior to that being the only other 2 days we didn't because I was on night shift and then the several days prior to that too (but these may be to far away to count unless DH s :spermy: live longer than 4 days) :growlmad:

Sis4us hope you feel better soon :hugs:
Lots of luck to everyone :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabubba#4

ps I dreamt last night I was pregnant with twins, lying on m bed with DH hand on my bump with babies wriggling around- woke up kind of gutted this morning to find the bump gone gone lmao:haha::haha::haha:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pbl_ge

Sis4Us said:


> Pbl.... I can POAS if ya want it's been a few days :rofl:
> Way early!!!!
> 
> I'm sick as a dog it's been awhile since I've had this yuck feeling I hate being so Useless!!!
> :(

Well crisis averted at this point--other ladies have been POAS, so I don't feel like a tweaker without a fix. :haha: :fool: But as soon as you're ready--:test:!!!



Mapleroo said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Goodluck Mapleroo , now the dreaded 2ww lol.
> 
> xx
> 
> I am actually looking forward to the 2ww this time. If I did O yesterday, my timing has been awesome! And it will be lovely to have my life *not* revolve around bding for a couple of weeks lol
> 
> Whereabouts are you at wannabubba??Click to expand...

Maple, I don't think I've ever heard anyone say they're looking forward to the TWW before. :devil: That's fab--good luck to you! :dust:



~Brandy~ said:


> I was really excited this morning for a short time because I had ... TMI ALERT ... alot of mucus. But then it was follow up with mucus and blood for 2 episodes. I was hoping it was IB but then I realized that my LP is normally 10-12 days so it really could just be the onset of AF :(
> 
> I dont have any other symptoms that would indicate PG and I had a BFN this morning. :dohh:

Hope it was IB, Brandy! :dust:



Hopethisyear said:


> Hi ladies! I hope you don't mind if I join you. I'm 37, had 3 losses but hoping to get my first sticky bean this cycle. Trying clomid and temping for the first time this month along with OPK's. BD'd with DH at the right times and my ultrasound with my Dr showed I did O from my right ovary and my lining was nice and thick for implantation. Now just hoping it all works. Tested this AM and BFN, but still early so hoping and praying this will be my month.

Welcome, Hope! :flower: Do you want a specific date on the testing boards? Hope this is your month! :dust:


----------



## gertrude

can I join here too? I'm 37 and TTC#2. First month of thinking about trying, we :sex: on Tuesday AM and Wednesday evening, O'd sometime between Thursday and Friday, negative OPK on Saturday. 

I know I don't really stand a chance, what with not :sex: on Thursday but hey, it's fun to dream :D


----------



## pbl_ge

gertrude said:


> can I join here too? I'm 37 and TTC#2. First month of thinking about trying, we :sex: on Tuesday AM and Wednesday evening, O'd sometime between Thursday and Friday, negative OPK on Saturday.
> 
> I know I don't really stand a chance, what with not :sex: on Thursday but hey, it's fun to dream :D

Welcome, Gertrude! :hi: Sounds to me like you definitely are in the game. :thumbup: What date would you like me to put down for you?

:dust:


----------



## gertrude

theoretically I shall wait until AF due date (next Thursday) :coffee:

(or any day next week :haha: )


----------



## Mapleroo

pbl_ge said:


> gertrude said:
> 
> 
> can I join here too? I'm 37 and TTC#2. First month of thinking about trying, we :sex: on Tuesday AM and Wednesday evening, O'd sometime between Thursday and Friday, negative OPK on Saturday.
> 
> I know I don't really stand a chance, what with not :sex: on Thursday but hey, it's fun to dream :D
> 
> Welcome, Gertrude! :hi: Sounds to me like you definitely are in the game. :thumbup: What date would you like me to put down for you?
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

I agree, sounds better than a kick in the pants to me. Good luck!


----------



## Mapleroo

wannabubba#4 said:


> Hopethisyear said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I hope you don't mind if I join you. .
> 
> Hey and welcome :flower: Hope ur ttc journey is nice and short:dust:
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> I was really excited this morning for a short time because I had ... TMI ALERT ... alot of mucus. But then it was follow up with mucus and blood for 2 episodes. I was hoping it was IB but then I realized that my LP is normally 10-12 days so it really could just be the onset of AF :(
> 
> I dont have any other symptoms that would indicate PG and I had a BFN this morning. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hope it is NOT AF:af: Good luck fingers and toes crossed for you
> 
> 
> 
> Mapleroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Goodluck Mapleroo , now the dreaded 2ww lol.
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> I am actually looking forward to the 2ww this time. If I did O yesterday, my timing has been awesome! And it will be lovely to have my life *not* revolve around bding for a couple of weeks lol
> 
> Whereabouts are you at wannabubba??Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Kind of know where you are coming from there lol - we BD'd 9days out of 11 when I may have been fertile lol; then once confirmed Ov'd we didn't DTD for 4 nights haha :haha: I am currently 6DPO Was going to wait until CD28 to test, but am now thinking of trying Sat which will be 10DPO .We managed to DTD day before and day of O with the 2 days prior to that being the only other 2 days we didn't because I was on night shift and then the several days prior to that too (but these may be to far away to count unless DH s :spermy: live longer than 4 days) :growlmad:
> 
> Sis4us hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> Lots of luck to everyone :dust::dust:Click to expand...

Holy heck girl, you have been busy!! Once you get your bfp, you are going to deserve a holiday lol. Fx crossed and lots of :dust: to you.


----------



## Mapleroo

wannabubba#4 said:


> ps I dreamt last night I was pregnant with twins, lying on m bed with DH hand on my bump with babies wriggling around- woke up kind of gutted this morning to find the bump gone gone lmao:haha::haha::haha:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Twins!!!! Eeek!


----------



## pbl_ge

gertrude said:


> theoretically I shall wait until AF due date (next Thursday) :coffee:
> 
> (or any day next week :haha: )

Got you down for the 30th. Good luck to you!

:dust:


----------



## Mapleroo

So now I am in a quandary! I found out last night that one of my baby sisters (much younger than me, only 22) is getting married!! Her date is the end of September of this year. The problem? She is in Australia and I am in Canada :( My Dad wants to pay for myself and my other sister (also in Canada) to be there for the wedding. It's a lovely gesture, but I don't think it's his responsibility to have to do that. And...If I'm pregnant, my Dh doesn't want me to go. Hmph! So now I don't know what to wish for in this 2WW. And if I do go, I can't get pregnant for another 5 months!!! And I'm not getting any younger :( 
Rant over.


----------



## pbl_ge

Mapleroo said:


> So now I am in a quandary! I found out last night that one of my baby sisters (much younger than me, only 22) is getting married!! Her date is the end of September of this year. The problem? She is in Australia and I am in Canada :( My Dad wants to pay for myself and my other sister (also in Canada) to be there for the wedding. It's a lovely gesture, but I don't think it's his responsibility to have to do that. And...If I'm pregnant, my Dh doesn't want me to go. Hmph! So now I don't know what to wish for in this 2WW. And if I do go, I can't get pregnant for another 5 months!!! And I'm not getting any younger :(
> Rant over.

Wait, so DH wouldn't let you attend your sister's wedding, even if you were in the very-safe-to-fly first or second trimester? :shrug:


----------



## Mapleroo

pbl_ge said:


> Mapleroo said:
> 
> 
> So now I am in a quandary! I found out last night that one of my baby sisters (much younger than me, only 22) is getting married!! Her date is the end of September of this year. The problem? She is in Australia and I am in Canada :( My Dad wants to pay for myself and my other sister (also in Canada) to be there for the wedding. It's a lovely gesture, but I don't think it's his responsibility to have to do that. And...If I'm pregnant, my Dh doesn't want me to go. Hmph! So now I don't know what to wish for in this 2WW. And if I do go, I can't get pregnant for another 5 months!!! And I'm not getting any younger :(
> Rant over.
> 
> Wait, so DH wouldn't let you attend your sister's wedding, even if you were in the very-safe-to-fly first or second trimester? :shrug:Click to expand...

Yep. I was shocked. I told him that I flew with #1 to come to Canada for his brothers wedding (1st Trimester). And that as long as it isn't in the 3rd trimester it is completely safe. The problem is though that I had HG with #1 and once we got to Canada I was admitted and treated with meds. #1 is mentally handicapped and has had epilepsy since a few months old. :cry: No-one has ever been able to tell us why or how. We suspected it could have been the meds (although I took them with #2), but didn't want to take any chances with #3 so I refused them for the first 10 weeks which darn near killed us both. He was acting weird about the flight so I said "do you think because we flew, that harmed him in some way?" . He didn't answer me except to say "You asked if I would be OK with it, and I'm not-not if your pregnant". Its lovely that he is wanting to protect us, but I know how irrational we can both be when it comes to our son and feeling guilty that we did something that made him the way he is. Because they can't tell us what happened, we just grab at all these random things that happened during his pregnancy and birth and have all these "what-if's?". So I definately get where he is coming from, but I do think it is irrational.


----------



## CountrymomWV

Add me to testing starting May 27th which would be 8DPO. Going to test everyday until... :)


----------



## gertrude

CountrymomWV said:


> Add me to testing starting May 27th which would be 8DPO. Going to test everyday until... :)

I can't afford that this time so it's a waiting game for me *sigh*


----------



## wannabubba#4

Aww Mapleroo , that is a quandary! 
Omg! I don't know what I would do tbh - I think putting off a month or to is not too bad but putting off until after September; that is a big ask! I can see exactly where he is coming from though, maybe get your doctor to speak to him (well both of you) about potential risks from flying etc and try and reassure him that it is safe to fly. 

If he is adamant about this decision though, then you'll have to make decision baby now or wedding first, really hard -would your sister be understanding on your choice to have baby first ?
When I was getting married abroad a few years ago, my sis -in- law was totally honest with me and told me she we ttc so therefore may or may not make the wedding. She didn't have age against her, but wanted a smallish gap between her children and had suffered a miscarriage already so did not want to wait til afterwards to try (she also did not want to fly first tri, as her loss was a missed miscarriage and she had flown early in pregnancy before her first scan and she said she doesn't know whether the loss was related; however irrational or not, it was how she felt and I respected that) Anyway she was pregnant but 30 weeks at the wedding and was able to come after all - only just making it lol, think the airline were happy to carry her up to 32 weeks lol :haha:

I am planning a holiday to Spain in July, only short haul right enough! Hope it is okay, I will only be 11w+ if conceive this month. How many hrs is the flight Canada to Oz?

Decision may be made for you already :D -at least that takes it out of your hands (although still not great about missing the wedding :( )

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Gertrude and Countrymom :flower:


----------



## CountrymomWV

wannabubba#4 said:


> Hi Gertrude and Countrymom :flower:

Hi Donna :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

I'm out af showed.


----------



## Mapleroo

wannabubba#4 said:


> Aww Mapleroo , that is a quandary!
> Omg! I don't know what I would do tbh - I think putting off a month or to is not too bad but putting off until after September; that is a big ask! I can see exactly where he is coming from though, maybe get your doctor to speak to him (well both of you) about potential risks from flying etc and try and reassure him that it is safe to fly.
> 
> If he is adamant about this decision though, then you'll have to make decision baby now or wedding first, really hard -would your sister be understanding on your choice to have baby first ?
> When I was getting married abroad a few years ago, my sis -in- law was totally honest with me and told me she we ttc so therefore may or may not make the wedding. She didn't have age against her, but wanted a smallish gap between her children and had suffered a miscarriage already so did not want to wait til afterwards to try (she also did not want to fly first tri, as her loss was a missed miscarriage and she had flown early in pregnancy before her first scan and she said she doesn't know whether the loss was related; however irrational or not, it was how she felt and I respected that) Anyway she was pregnant but 30 weeks at the wedding and was able to come after all - only just making it lol, think the airline were happy to carry her up to 32 weeks lol :haha:
> 
> I am planning a holiday to Spain in July, only short haul right enough! Hope it is okay, I will only be 11w+ if conceive this month. How many hrs is the flight Canada to Oz?
> 
> Decision may be made for you already :D -at least that takes it out of your hands (although still not great about missing the wedding :( )
> 
> xx

I agree that five months is a long time to put it off. Of course it may take that long anyway! I would love to be at my sisters wedding, but I don't know that I want to go at the detriment of delaying adding to our family. I have put it off long enough because of my business. And if that has taught me anything, it's that my family should be my priority. And if I do get pregnant I think having him talk to the dr is a great idea. He is a pretty logical guy normally, so that could go a long way I'm putting his mind at ease. It is a really long flight. About 20+ hours plus layovers. Certainly no picnic! But you are certainly right, the decision may for sure be out of my hands! I will hope for that!


----------



## Mapleroo

~Brandy~ said:


> I'm out af showed.

Oh no! So sorry Brandy :hugs:


Welcome Countrymom and gertrude


----------



## pbl_ge

Mapleroo said:


> Yep. I was shocked. I told him that I flew with #1 to come to Canada for his brothers wedding (1st Trimester). And that as long as it isn't in the 3rd trimester it is completely safe. The problem is though that I had HG with #1 and once we got to Canada I was admitted and treated with meds. #1 is mentally handicapped and has had epilepsy since a few months old. :cry: No-one has ever been able to tell us why or how. We suspected it could have been the meds (although I took them with #2), but didn't want to take any chances with #3 so I refused them for the first 10 weeks which darn near killed us both. He was acting weird about the flight so I said "do you think because we flew, that harmed him in some way?" . He didn't answer me except to say "You asked if I would be OK with it, and I'm not-not if your pregnant". Its lovely that he is wanting to protect us, but I know how irrational we can both be when it comes to our son and feeling guilty that we did something that made him the way he is. Because they can't tell us what happened, we just grab at all these random things that happened during his pregnancy and birth and have all these "what-if's?". So I definately get where he is coming from, but I do think it is irrational.


Well. :shrug: That is a dilemma, although it's hard to believe that flying would have caused the problems, but I'm no expert. I personally wouldn't let it hold me back, but these decisions best come from the heart. :hugs: 



CountrymomWV said:


> Add me to testing starting May 27th which would be 8DPO. Going to test everyday until... :)

Got you down! :thumbup: Good luck!!
:dust: 



~Brandy~ said:


> I'm out af showed.

So sorry, Brandy. :hugs: Hopefully you're pampering yourself a lot right now! :hugs: 

In me-news haha:) I have my first-ever cycle monitoring scan tomorrow to see how I'm responding to Femara. Also will have a consult to determine if I'll get a laparoscopy to investigate endometriosis. So it's a big day in my world, and I could use some well-wishes/good vibes/etc. :friends:

Thanks!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. The thing that sucks is now I have to go on birth control and get my cycle in sync for IVF.. so my next 2ww isn't until July :( I will keep stalking though.


Good luck tomorrow PB!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Hello and welcome to everyone joining in :wave: .

*Mapleroo*: A hard decision to be sure. I agree with pbl that your hearts will lead you guys to the right choice (if one indeed does have to be made :) ).

*Brandy*: Aw, sorry she got you lady :hugs2: . Will be looking for you in July!

*pbl*: Wishing you all the best doll :hugs: and I hope everything goes swimmingly :dust: .


----------



## Mapleroo

Pbl_ge wishing you all the good vibes I have :hugs:

Also Brandy, I so hope everything goes well with the ivf. Please keep us posted. Sending you lots of 
:dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry the :witch: got U Brandy!!!!

Pbl.... Good luck make sure u ask lots of questions and get them to point out what they see for your own eyes!!!
What am I saying I know u will be on top of $h1t!!!! GL


----------



## Hopethisyear

~Brandy~ said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes. The thing that sucks is now I have to go on birth control and get my cycle in sync for IVF.. so my next 2ww isn't until July :( I will keep stalking though.

Sorry AF got you but, Good luck with IVF, that is exciting!!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

~Brandy~ said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes. The thing that sucks is now I have to go on birth control and get my cycle in sync for IVF.. so my next 2ww isn't until July :( I will keep stalking though.

sorry about that, Brandy. :hugs: But bring on the big guns :gun: :gun: and let's get you knocked up!! :haha:


----------



## Hopethisyear

pbl_ge said:


> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> Pbl.... I can POAS if ya want it's been a few days :rofl:
> Way early!!!!
> 
> I'm sick as a dog it's been awhile since I've had this yuck feeling I hate being so Useless!!!
> :(
> 
> Well crisis averted at this point--other ladies have been POAS, so I don't feel like a tweaker without a fix. :haha: :fool: But as soon as you're ready--:test:!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mapleroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Goodluck Mapleroo , now the dreaded 2ww lol.
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> I am actually looking forward to the 2ww this time. If I did O yesterday, my timing has been awesome! And it will be lovely to have my life *not* revolve around bding for a couple of weeks lol
> 
> Whereabouts are you at wannabubba??Click to expand...
> 
> Maple, I don't think I've ever heard anyone say they're looking forward to the TWW before. :devil: That's fab--good luck to you! :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> I was really excited this morning for a short time because I had ... TMI ALERT ... alot of mucus. But then it was follow up with mucus and blood for 2 episodes. I was hoping it was IB but then I realized that my LP is normally 10-12 days so it really could just be the onset of AF :(
> 
> I dont have any other symptoms that would indicate PG and I had a BFN this morning. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Hope it was IB, Brandy! :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopethisyear said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I hope you don't mind if I join you. I'm 37, had 3 losses but hoping to get my first sticky bean this cycle. Trying clomid and temping for the first time this month along with OPK's. BD'd with DH at the right times and my ultrasound with my Dr showed I did O from my right ovary and my lining was nice and thick for implantation. Now just hoping it all works. Tested this AM and BFN, but still early so hoping and praying this will be my month.Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome, Hope! :flower: Do you want a specific date on the testing boards? Hope this is your month! :dust:Click to expand...

My testing date is May 25th...thanks!


----------



## wannabubba#4

So sorry Brandy -hope the IVF is a great success in July xx

pbl_ - Good luck for tomorrow, let us know how you get on xx

Mapleroo - 20Hrs Oh dear -that could be just awful with HG or even just MS; or if later in pregnancy if you were to develop SPD /PGP Get someone to set up a live web link lol and get to watch it from the comfort of home xxx

Good Luck any ladies testing soon - I am thinking Sunday now lol -11DPO - Was going for Saturday but have realised I am working Saturday and if positive I would have to either wake DH and tell him as I rushed out the door; or text him from work or wait until my 12.5 hr shift was over to let him know. So Sunday maybe xxx


----------



## gardeninggirl

Sorry the :witch: showed Brandy! No fun!!

wannabubba - I may still test on Saturday. Not sure. I really wanted to wait until next Tuesday.

Mapleroo - I don't really understand how flying could affect a pregnancy. That's a little weird to me.

Good luck to any other testers out there this week!!

:dust:


----------



## pbl_ge

Hopethisyear said:


> My testing date is May 25th...thanks!

Got you down! :thumbup:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mapleroo

Thanks so much for your advice ladies :flower: I have decided to just go with the flow and be happy and content with whatever comes my way. I am not going to stop ttc . So here I am officially in my second 2ww for the month of May and currently 3dpo. I will probably start testing at 6dpo lol. I will keep my official test date at 31 though, I won't use my ic's, just crack out the big guns and use my frer on my official date.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mapleroo said:


> Thanks so much for your advice ladies :flower: I have decided to just go with the flow and be happy and content with whatever comes my way. I am not going to stop ttc . So here I am officially in my second 2ww for the month of May and currently 3dpo. I will probably start testing at 6dpo lol. I will keep my official test date at 31 though, I won't use my ic's, just crack out the big guns and use my frer on my official date.

6DPO lol -seriously Could I get a BFP even now ? haha wish I had gone to poundland now lol.

I am wondering whether to buy a few packs of cheapies and test from Saturday onwards or buy a decent one and just wait until officially late and say test 31st too - I am going out that night so need a definitive answer by then to see if I can have a beverage or two lol - although I know if it's still neg but no AF then I will still think I am in with a chance and still not drink - so best case scenarios BFP or AF by then xxx

Then not trying until after AF at end July :(

xx


----------



## kimk

I am so sorry Brandy. 
Good luck pbl_ge. 
We need some more BFP on here ladies. They give me hope.


----------



## Mapleroo

wannabubba#4 said:


> Mapleroo said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for your advice ladies :flower: I have decided to just go with the flow and be happy and content with whatever comes my way. I am not going to stop ttc . So here I am officially in my second 2ww for the month of May and currently 3dpo. I will probably start testing at 6dpo lol. I will keep my official test date at 31 though, I won't use my ic's, just crack out the big guns and use my frer on my official date.
> 
> 6DPO lol -seriously Could I get a BFP even now ? haha wish I had gone to poundland now lol.
> 
> I am wondering whether to buy a few packs of cheapies and test from Saturday onwards or buy a decent one and just wait until officially late and say test 31st too - I am going out that night so need a definitive answer by then to see if I can have a beverage or two lol - although I know if it's still neg but no AF then I will still think I am in with a chance and still not drink - so best case scenarios BFP or AF by then xxx
> 
> Then not trying until after AF at end July :(
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Ummm yeah...clearly I have some issues:wacko: I have like 50 of the stupid things plus 2 FRER and 1 Digital. I just love POAS and squinting to see a line. Strange I know.

You should definately get some cheapies if you have zero patience like, yours truly.

Are you taking a break because of your trip?


----------



## gardeninggirl

ARghhhhhhh! You lady's are cracking me up! I want to test now!! I know 7DPO, big joke.

Seriously though - the ovaries are feeling strange this month...

Mapleroo, I am glad you made that decision. I hope I am not offending anyone by saying that God will let happen what is supposed to happen. I don't think flying affects early pregnancy. I truly hope things go the way you want.

Wannabubba, don't do it! Waiting is worth it and a lot cheaper. BTW, I am the queen of wasting money on HPT's. Found out they were cheaper in Florida ($10.00 for 2 FRER early result vs. $16.00 here). I should have stocked up while I was down there. :haha:

Seriously though - my boobs itch too. a little veiny, mmmmmm.


----------



## Mapleroo

wannabubba#4 said:


> Mapleroo said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for your advice ladies :flower: I have decided to just go with the flow and be happy and content with whatever comes my way. I am not going to stop ttc . So here I am officially in my second 2ww for the month of May and currently 3dpo. I will probably start testing at 6dpo lol. I will keep my official test date at 31 though, I won't use my ic's, just crack out the big guns and use my frer on my official date.
> 
> 6DPO lol -seriously Could I get a BFP even now ? haha wish I had gone to poundland now lol.
> 
> I am wondering whether to buy a few packs of cheapies and test from Saturday onwards or buy a decent one and just wait until officially late and say test 31st too - I am going out that night so need a definitive answer by then to see if I can have a beverage or two lol - although I know if it's still neg but no AF then I will still think I am in with a chance and still not drink - so best case scenarios BFP or AF by then xxx
> 
> Then not trying until after AF at end July :(
> 
> xxClick to expand...




gardeninggirl said:


> ARghhhhhhh! You lady's are cracking me up! I want to test now!! I know 7DPO, big joke.
> 
> Seriously though - the ovaries are feeling strange this month...
> 
> Mapleroo, I am glad you made that decision. I hope I am not offending anyone by saying that God will let happen what is supposed to happen. I don't think flying affects early pregnancy. I truly hope things go the way you want.
> 
> Wannabubba, don't do it! Waiting is worth it and a lot cheaper. BTW, I am the queen of wasting money on HPT's. Found out they were cheaper in Florida ($10.00 for 2 FRER early result vs. $16.00 here). I should have stocked up while I was down there. :haha:
> 
> Seriously though - my boobs itch too. a little veiny, mmmmmm.

Yes I agree, whatever is meant to happen will happen :winkwink: 
And absoloutely I dont think flying would affect early pregnancy, especially in the way my OH thinks it may have. But it is frustrating not knowing how he ended up with brain damage, especially when you think you have done everything 'by the book' . You want there to be a reason, not just some random thing that happened. 

Wannabubba-:test::test::test::test::test::test: haha!

Gardeninggirl-Veiny, itchy boobs eh?! sounds promising:happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

lol as if I need any encouragement haha 

And yeah taking a break because of my holiday -I have had MS with 2/4 of my pregnancies and trying to limit it lol ( although if pregnant this month then will only be 11 weeks so could still have MS haha) So we'll see xxx

Dying to POAS - think I WILL go and get a handful of tests today lol... just need to hide them from hubby lmao xxx


----------



## gertrude

I'm either 6/7 dpo today and have a suspicion this isn't going to be my month. I've decided to test next week and just see what happens. Am very tempted to test this weekend but realistically I can't afford the tests, and I just think it's going to be a BFN. So I'm going to save the money, wait for my period and then spend the money I haven't spent on a treat for me (am saving for a spa day thing)


----------



## gardeninggirl

I think I'm going to have to run to the Dollar Tree to support my habit this am...


----------



## Mapleroo

gardeninggirl said:


> I think I'm going to have to run to the Dollar Tree to support my habit this am...

Oooh...... Update???


----------



## Sis4Us

Habit :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mapleroo

gertrude said:


> I'm either 6/7 dpo today and have a suspicion this isn't going to be my month. I've decided to test next week and just see what happens. Am very tempted to test this weekend but realistically I can't afford the tests, and I just think it's going to be a BFN. So I'm going to save the money, wait for my period and then spend the money I haven't spent on a treat for me (am saving for a spa day thing)

Someone said the same thing last month and ended up getting a BFP! It is good to be patient though :)


----------



## Mapleroo

I read last night that some people have implanted as early as 3dpo....Don't know how true this is(after all, it was on Google!) But it's enough for me to start wasting my tests haha!


----------



## gertrude

someone in this thread needs to test!!


----------



## kimk

Now I want to test and it is way to early. Need to hold out till atleast next week. But will be hitting the dollar store later.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Tested this am and BFN :(


----------



## pbl_ge

Hopethisyear said:


> Tested this am and BFN :(

Argh! FX it was just too early. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## kimk

Hopethisyear you are not out yet. Fx for you


----------



## Ceilani

Well, AF was due today (CD 28 / 14 dpo), but still a no show. I'm having some cramping and sore bbs, but I'm not sure if it's a pending bfp or if AF is still gearing up to show tonight or tomorrow. I've been too scared to test, but I think I'm going to have to tonight and in the morning.


----------



## gardeninggirl

Ceilani, wishing you lots of baby dust! You are not out yet!!:winkwink:

I met with my HPT dealer today and I'm stocked up!! :haha: Might use one tomorrow just for fun. Keeping the one good one I have for next week.

Things do feel different this month but they feel different every month for me. We'll see...


----------



## Sis4Us

FX.... Ceilani!!!!!!


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Hopethisyear said:


> Tested this am and BFN :(

Wishing AF stays away and and you have opportunity to test again in a couple of days!!!


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Ceilani - Fx there is good news on its way!


----------



## Driving280

Have been slightly nauseous today and yesterday, and one bb hurts. It could just be in my head though... Fingers crossed... Only 9 dpo, so won't test yet. But hoping!


----------



## pbl_ge

Ooooh, sounds promising Ceil and Driving!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Hopethisyear said:


> Tested this am and BFN :(

Aw, sorry about the negativity Hopethisyear. FX it's just too early; you're not out yet! :dust:



Ceilani said:


> Well, AF was due today (CD 28 / 14 dpo), but still a no show. I'm having some cramping and sore bbs, but I'm not sure if it's a pending bfp or if AF is still gearing up to show tonight or tomorrow. I've been too scared to test, but I think I'm going to have to tonight and in the morning.

Oooh, exciting! I understand the HPT terror. GL and FX for you! :dust:



gardeninggirl said:


> Ceilani, wishing you lots of baby dust! You are not out yet!!:winkwink:
> 
> I met with my HPT dealer today and I'm stocked up!! :haha: Might use one tomorrow just for fun. Keeping the one good one I have for next week.
> 
> Things do feel different this month but they feel different every month for me. We'll see...

:haha:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Thanks gals...I'm hoping there is still a chance for me this month as my temp went up again this AM.

FX'd for you too Ceilani!!!! Hoping we both get BFP's tomorrow :)


----------



## pbl_ge

Hopethisyear said:


> Thanks gals...I'm hoping there is still a chance for me this month as my temp went up again this AM.
> 
> FX'd for you too Ceilani!!!! Hoping we both get BFP's tomorrow :)

Bring on the rainbow babies!! :happydance:


----------



## Larkspur

Well, I'm out, AF arrived!

Didn't really think it was going to happen this time around, it was my first 'cycle' after having my baby. Suuuper long cycle, 54 days, so probably non-fertile, though I did notice a long of EWCM at one point (stupidly did not take note of when that was though). 

Anyone have any advice for me or experience similar long PP first cycle/s? All suggestions appreciated!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Ceilani gardeninggirl and Driving -Good luck xxx fingers crossed for you testing :thumbup:

Hope.. -Its still early, hope your BFP is just around the corner :hugs:

Larkspur -sorry AF got you :nope::hugs:

My temp went down today :( so thinking AF will show early this month :growlmad: Last time I had a late cycle it was followed by an early cycle as if my body wanted to catch up haha (and was late last month)

Oh well I have a party at the end of the month to go to, and another in Mid June then my holiday in July so will be after that now :happydance::cry: Mixed emotions lmoa:haha:


----------



## gertrude

I've been looking at my cycle this month and I think AF is due a week today not next Thursday. Ah well, either way it's a bloody long time to have to wait.

I also shouldn't have been doing so much reading :( Why did I look at the conception rate for over 35's :( how the hell am I ever meant to get duffed up :(

Feeling really down about it today. 

Not helped by the fact I was convinced Wednesday was Thursday this week so it feels like the second Friday today. Not conducive to a good mood.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well Pbl... As u requested I POAS and it was BFN of course!!!

I did get a temp drop today so we will see!! :thumbup:

GL ladies Happy Friday!!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Larkspur said:


> Well, I'm out, AF arrived!
> 
> Didn't really think it was going to happen this time around, it was my first 'cycle' after having my baby. Suuuper long cycle, 54 days, so probably non-fertile, though I did notice a long of EWCM at one point (stupidly did not take note of when that was though).
> 
> Anyone have any advice for me or experience similar long PP first cycle/s? All suggestions appreciated!

So sorry she got you, Larkspur! :hugs: I have not PP experience, so I can't help. :nope:


----------



## gardeninggirl

Larkspur - Yuck! On to next month. :hugs:

gertrude - cheer up! You're not out yet. Stop reading so much. It will definitely bring you down.

Hope - Sounds good! Hoping for a BFP for you.

I tested this morning for fun. BFN of course. I thought I saw a faint line but I think it was an indent. It satisfied my need to POAS though. :winkwink:


----------



## gertrude

I know, I'm my own worst enemy :D 

I might cave the the POAS thing this weekend though :blush:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Larkspur said:


> Well, I'm out, AF arrived!
> 
> Didn't really think it was going to happen this time around, it was my first 'cycle' after having my baby. Suuuper long cycle, 54 days, so probably non-fertile, though I did notice a long of EWCM at one point (stupidly did not take note of when that was though).
> 
> Anyone have any advice for me or experience similar long PP first cycle/s? All suggestions appreciated!

Dang, sorry she got you Larkspur! My PP cycles have been quite the opposite so I'm no help there. Hopefully the next cycle will be the one for you :dust: .



wannabubba#4 said:


> Ceilani gardeninggirl and Driving -Good luck xxx fingers crossed for you testing :thumbup:
> 
> Hope.. -Its still early, hope your BFP is just around the corner :hugs:
> 
> Larkspur -sorry AF got you :nope::hugs:
> 
> My temp went down today :( so thinking AF will show early this month :growlmad: Last time I had a late cycle it was followed by an early cycle as if my body wanted to catch up haha (and was late last month)
> 
> Oh well I have a party at the end of the month to go to, and another in Mid June then my holiday in July so will be after that now :happydance::cry: Mixed emotions lmoa:haha:

Have fun partying!



gertrude said:


> I've been looking at my cycle this month and I think AF is due a week today not next Thursday. Ah well, either way it's a bloody long time to have to wait.
> 
> I also shouldn't have been doing so much reading :( Why did I look at the conception rate for over 35's :( how the hell am I ever meant to get duffed up :(
> 
> Feeling really down about it today.
> 
> Not helped by the fact I was convinced Wednesday was Thursday this week so it feels like the second Friday today. Not conducive to a good mood.

Sorry you're feeling so out of sorts today gertrude :hugs: . Have you ever read *The Impatient Woman's Guide to Getting Pregnant*? I'm sure there's information that you might already know but there's other stuff that may be new to you. It's written with a sense of humor and puts the terror-tistics :haha: in perspective. Maybe check it out from your library. If nothing else it's a fun way to keep your mind off the crazy of TTC. Hope you feel better! :flower:


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

I I was just about to recommend the same book that sweet did. It totally changed my perspective. Great book! It's a short easy read and puts things in a more realistic perspective.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Happy Friday everyone! I read that book too and enjoyed it! 

Another BFN for me :( After reading these stats, I'm not to hopeful for this month anymore
https://www.babymed.com/pregnancy-s...-pregnancy-test-hpt-could-i-still-be-pregnant


----------



## gertrude

I caved and did a frer :blush: and of course it was a bfn

A least I'm not thinking about it now which is good :)


----------



## pbl_ge

Big hugs, Hope, gardening, and Gertrude. :hugs: Even if AF is still staying away, those bfns are a punch in the gut. :nope:

That said, I don't give up on anyone until the :witch: flies! So I'm still hopeful for you all!

:dust: :dust: :dust:

Where's Ceilani? Wasn't she due some news today? :shrug: 

And Sis--you tested on 6 dpo? :haha: Is it even possible to get a bfp that early?

Good luck to all!


----------



## Kat S

Well, my beta is June 3rd, but I'm going to start testing on *May 30th*, which will be 10 dpIUI (days past IUI). It's our first try after a miscarriage in January. Send baby dust my way!!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Lots and lots of baby :dust: to you *Kat S*!


----------



## Sis4Us

Pbl.... U told me u would put me down for 6dpo and so on!!!!!
So I did what I was told :rofl:

Wasn't expecting anything just needed to POAS!!!!! :haha:

GL ladies!!!


----------



## Mapleroo

Sorry to all those with bfns and af 
:hug:
I thought I was 5dpo today but ff changed my date. I had a random temp spike on cd15 (one of my kids started puking while I was taking my temp, my oh tended to him but he was calling out for me so it wasn't an ideal situation... I'm assuming that is why the temp is wonky...) So if I discard it, I ov on cd17 and if I keep it in I ov on cd 19. Either way I have a bit of a chance, but my other signs line up with o on CD17. I have not been feeling well today with some sort of flu. And I have been rank as far as my mood! So far I haven't freaked out at anyone, mostly because I am trying to just be by myself. :grr: So yeah needless to say, not really feelin it this cycle. Sure hope we get some more BFPs though. Would be lovely to end the month on a high note.


----------



## pbl_ge

Kat S said:


> Well, my beta is June 3rd, but I'm going to start testing on *May 30th*, which will be 10 dpIUI (days past IUI). It's our first try after a miscarriage in January. Send baby dust my way!!

Hi, Kat! :hi:

Got you down! Good luck to you! :dust:



Mapleroo said:


> Sorry to all those with bfns and af
> :hug:
> I thought I was 5dpo today but ff changed my date. I had a random temp spike on cd15 (one of my kids started puking while I was taking my temp, my oh tended to him but he was calling out for me so it wasn't an ideal situation... I'm assuming that is why the temp is wonky...) So if I discard it, I ov on cd17 and if I keep it in I ov on cd 19. Either way I have a bit of a chance, but my other signs line up with o on CD17. I have not been feeling well today with some sort of flu. And I have been rank as far as my mood! So far I haven't freaked out at anyone, mostly because I am trying to just be by myself. :grr: So yeah needless to say, not really feelin it this cycle. Sure hope we get some more BFPs though. Would be lovely to end the month on a high note.

Argh. Hate the months like that. :growlmad: Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Ceilani

AF showed last night; moving on to round 3 of clomid and keeping the faith.


----------



## pbl_ge

Ceilani said:


> AF showed last night; moving on to round 3 of clomid and keeping the faith.

Big hugs, Ceil. Sorry the witch got you. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## gertrude

Tbh I wasn't expecting anything as I didn't get a BFP until 13 dpo last time :D


----------



## Mapleroo

Sorry ceilani :flower:
Good luck on the clomid


----------



## Kat S

Oh, Ceilani...I'm so sorry :(


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry Ceilani! 
Well my temp dropped big time today so I am expecting AF any minute. I'm not even going to bother wasting a HPT today.


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Sorry to hear Ceilani. :hugs: 
Wishes for a bfp this coming go around.


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Hopethisyear said:


> Sorry Ceilani!
> Well my temp dropped big time today so I am expecting AF any minute. I'm not even going to bother wasting a HPT today.

Damn. Double whammy. Sorry Hope :( 
Here's to June being on her way with better news.


----------



## gardeninggirl

So sorry Ceilani! :hugs:

On to next month!! :flower:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Mapleroo said:


> Sorry to all those with bfns and af
> :hug:
> I thought I was 5dpo today but ff changed my date. I had a random temp spike on cd15 (one of my kids started puking while I was taking my temp, my oh tended to him but he was calling out for me so it wasn't an ideal situation... I'm assuming that is why the temp is wonky...) So if I discard it, I ov on cd17 and if I keep it in I ov on cd 19. Either way I have a bit of a chance, but my other signs line up with o on CD17. I have not been feeling well today with some sort of flu. And I have been rank as far as my mood! So far I haven't freaked out at anyone, mostly because I am trying to just be by myself. :grr: So yeah needless to say, not really feelin it this cycle. Sure hope we get some more BFPs though. Would be lovely to end the month on a high note.

Hope you feel better soon Mapleroo! I'm right there with you in stank mood mode :wacko: .



Ceilani said:


> AF showed last night; moving on to round 3 of clomid and keeping the faith.

Shoot, sorry she got you Ceilani.



Hopethisyear said:


> Sorry Ceilani!
> Well my temp dropped big time today so I am expecting AF any minute. I'm not even going to bother wasting a HPT today.

I hate that little interim b/w the temp drop and AF's eventual arrival, ugh!


----------



## Mapleroo

Still feel fluey today, although mood has improved considerably lol. Just been experiencing some cramping. Different to af, more on the left.


----------



## Kat S

I'm 5dpiui, and I have no symptoms yet. I'm told that's normal as implantation won't occur until around 8 dpiui, and then it takes another 2 or 3 days for the hcg to build up in your system to show on a hpt. I know it's normal to not feel anything until implantation (and some don't even feel that!), but I do wish my belly button would simply light up if I were pregnant. It would make things so much easier!!


----------



## Mapleroo

Kat S said:


> I'm 5dpiui, and I have no symptoms yet. I'm told that's normal as implantation won't occur until around 8 dpiui, and then it takes another 2 or 3 days for the hcg to build up in your system to show on a hpt. I know it's normal to not feel anything until implantation (and some don't even feel that!), but I do wish my belly button would simply light up if I were pregnant. It would make things so much easier!!

Haha! Light up! Love it :)


----------



## gertrude

Another frer at what will be 5 or 6 days early (AF due Thursday or Friday) and another bfn. Have a feeling this isn't my month either :(

I thought I saw something but it's stark white :(


----------



## wannabubba#4

Have just sent DH to the shop for HPT, question is SHOULD I test today or wait til tomorrow?

CD26 (27-30 CYCLE) 11DPO, Possible implantation dip with cramps and snotty CM on 9DPO?? better waiting til tomorrow maybe?


----------



## wannabubba#4

gertrude said:


> Another frer at what will be 5 or 6 days early (AF due Thursday or Friday) and another bfn. Have a feeling this isn't my month either :(
> 
> I thought I saw something but it's stark white :(

When did you ovulate Gertrude? probably still too early IMO xxxx keep positive xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## gertrude

I'd say wait tbh. I only did it today because I has it and because I never used frers last time so thought I'd see but I feel fed up now :haha:

Not that fed up mind. I have a suspicion getting pregnant this time is going to be difficult and not like last time which was first real cycle after coming off the pill. 

It's gorgeously sunny outside though and I have a lovely day planned so off out


----------



## gardeninggirl

wannabubba - I cheated and tested yesterday :haha:

It was negative but I'm not out yet.

Go ahead and test. It might just be your month!!


----------



## Kat S

I know that in reality, a lot of women don't have many noticeable pregnancy symptoms until implantation and after. BUT the only symptom I am nervous that I don't see is any cm. I had one bit of watery cm yesterday morning, but that's it. I recall having some decent cm before I found out I was pregnant before, so this is causing me concern. Anyone recall not having any cm but being pregnant anyway? I'm trying SO hard to have a positive mental attitude, but it's hard when my instinct says "nope".


----------



## CountrymomWV

Kat S said:


> I know that in reality, a lot of women don't have many noticeable pregnancy symptoms until implantation and after. BUT the only symptom I am nervous that I don't see is any cm. I had one bit of watery cm yesterday morning, but that's it. I recall having some decent cm before I found out I was pregnant before, so this is causing me concern. Anyone recall not having any cm but being pregnant anyway? I'm trying SO hard to have a positive mental attitude, but it's hard when my instinct says "nope".

Kat out of the 3 children I've already had, ONLY 1 had a clear presence of noticeable CM. She was the one I conceived on Clomid, so I am guessing it played a role. Don't give up!! Stay positive!


----------



## Kat S

Really, CountrymomWV?! OK, that does make me feel better!! I was afraid I was out before I even got a chance to test!


----------



## pbl_ge

Kat S said:


> I know that in reality, a lot of women don't have many noticeable pregnancy symptoms until implantation and after. BUT the only symptom I am nervous that I don't see is any cm. I had one bit of watery cm yesterday morning, but that's it. I recall having some decent cm before I found out I was pregnant before, so this is causing me concern. Anyone recall not having any cm but being pregnant anyway? I'm trying SO hard to have a positive mental attitude, but it's hard when my instinct says "nope".

This is a really great website with which to indulge symtpom spotting curiosities:
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/all-early-pregnancy-symptoms.php

And I *think* this would mean that the majority of pregnant women do not notice increase CM:
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/symptom-chart.php?symptomid=11
Although could be an artifact.

So don't worry too much! :thumbup:

Sorry for the ladies getting bfns. :nope: :cry: Hope it turns to two lines soon!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mapleroo

wannabubba#4 said:


> Have just sent DH to the shop for HPT, question is SHOULD I test today or wait til tomorrow?
> 
> CD26 (27-30 CYCLE) 11DPO, Possible implantation dip with cramps and snotty CM on 9DPO?? better waiting til tomorrow maybe?

Hmm... Is that your current chart you have in your sig?? It wouldn't let me open it but it looks like there is a dip, then another rise??? That's a good sign right? 

I say :test:

Good luck and :dust:


----------



## Mapleroo

Kat S said:


> I know that in reality, a lot of women don't have many noticeable pregnancy symptoms until implantation and after. BUT the only symptom I am nervous that I don't see is any cm. I had one bit of watery cm yesterday morning, but that's it. I recall having some decent cm before I found out I was pregnant before, so this is causing me concern. Anyone recall not having any cm but being pregnant anyway? I'm trying SO hard to have a positive mental attitude, but it's hard when my instinct says "nope".

I have a fairly decent amount of creamy cm from o to af every month so I wouldn't put too much stock in that one, looks like that symptom can really go either way. I've read lots of women that are completely dry and get a bfp. Try to think positive thoughts :hugs:


----------



## Mapleroo

gertrude said:


> I'd say wait tbh. I only did it today because I has it and because I never used frers last time so thought I'd see but I feel fed up now :haha:
> 
> Not that fed up mind. I have a suspicion getting pregnant this time is going to be difficult and not like last time which was first real cycle after coming off the pill.
> 
> It's gorgeously sunny outside though and I have a lovely day planned so off out

Have a great day out gertrude! You are still in this :flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

Wannabubba.... I got a big dip 6dpo and a jump this am 8dpo but still BFN... I've been told and read it take around 3days to get a BFP so if u test today and it's BFN don't get discouraged!!!!

Also read boys take a Lil longer to reach higher HCG... Not sure if that's true but w both boys I didn't get a + till AF was due or close to it!!!
GL


----------



## Kat S

pbl_ge said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> I know that in reality, a lot of women don't have many noticeable pregnancy symptoms until implantation and after. BUT the only symptom I am nervous that I don't see is any cm. I had one bit of watery cm yesterday morning, but that's it. I recall having some decent cm before I found out I was pregnant before, so this is causing me concern. Anyone recall not having any cm but being pregnant anyway? I'm trying SO hard to have a positive mental attitude, but it's hard when my instinct says "nope".
> 
> This is a really great website with which to indulge symtpom spotting curiosities:
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/all-early-pregnancy-symptoms.php
> 
> And I *think* this would mean that the majority of pregnant women do not notice increase CM:
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/symptom-chart.php?symptomid=11
> Although could be an artifact.
> 
> So don't worry too much! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh that IS helpful! So the whole increased CM thing is about as common as all the other signs. Looks like only about 10% of women (or less) notice increased cm. YAY!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Well this is my longest cycle ever at 34days and at 15dpo with no sign of AF and another BFN :(


----------



## Driving280

I tested on 9DPO in the evening, BFN. Was a bit depressed but then decided it was too early! Now waiting until AF.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Driving280 said:


> I tested on 9DPO in the evening, BFN. Was a bit depressed but then decided it was too early! Now waiting until AF.

FX'd for you!


----------



## pbl_ge

Good morning, Lovelies! :flower: It's a new day, which means another round of FMU with which to test. :haha: Any news???

:test: :test: :test:


----------



## Mapleroo

pbl_ge said:


> Good morning, Lovelies! :flower: It's a new day, which means another round of FMU with which to test. :haha: Any news???
> 
> :test: :test: :test:

You ask and you shall receive! 
Da-data-da....... BFN. 
Actually pretty sure I'm already out. My chart for the last two days looks *exactly* like last month's. Starting to head south....


----------



## kimk

I tested too. BFN at 10dpo. Hope it's just to early. But feel af coming so not to hopeful.. 
My neighbor who is about 10 weeks along and only 22 told me yesterday, just tell her boyfriend to do it. He will get me pregnant. Is this suppose to help me feel better?


----------



## Sis4Us

Me too 9 DPO and ....... :bfn:!!!!

Everyone in my 2ww thread has gotten a :bfp: I feel like throwing in the Towel!!!

Booooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Mapleroo

kimk said:


> I tested too. BFN at 10dpo. Hope it's just to early. But feel af coming so not to hopeful..
> My neighbor who is about 10 weeks along and only 22 told me yesterday, just tell her boyfriend to do it. He will get me pregnant. Is this suppose to help me feel better?

Soooo inappropriate and insensitive! Good grief


----------



## Kat S

kimk said:


> I tested too. BFN at 10dpo. Hope it's just to early. But feel af coming so not to hopeful..
> My neighbor who is about 10 weeks along and only 22 told me yesterday, just tell her boyfriend to do it. He will get me pregnant. Is this suppose to help me feel better?

Oh, ew! That is so tacky and inappropriate!! I'm so sorry you had to deal with that. :growlmad:


----------



## pbl_ge

The nice thing about dumb 22 year olds is that they usually grow out of it. Ew. 

Sorry for all the BFNs! I'm still keeping my FX for everyone!!

:dust:


----------



## kimk

Thanks everyone. Sis4us don't give up yet. You are not out yet.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Tested again today at 16dpo and another BFN


----------



## wannabubba#4

Aaaarrghghgh !!!

Well I wasn't going to test today, fed up with BFN's lol but then thought AF is due today, and I get paid on Thursday so can always get another test then if not BFP or AF -Got myself all psyched up to test, and .....


the bloody test DID NOT WORK, NO CONTROL LINE !!!!

AAAAAARRRRGGGHHHHHH! 

So need to wait now, working tonight again so need to catch some ZZZZZZZZZZZZ's then wont get a chance to go buy another.

Good Luck anyone else testing today or soon -Month of May nearly out :)

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

p.s Sorry to all those that got BFN , fingers crossed fro all those still waitng on AF xxx


----------



## gertrude

Nah I don't think i'm going to test. I'm almost a million percent that this isn't my month so I'm going to save the money and treat myself to a takeaway instead. Totally fed up.

Everytime I think "ooooo is that a sign" I remember I really thought I might have been last month with the symptoms I had and of course AF came bang on time so I don't have much faith this month either. It was so easy last time :(


----------



## pbl_ge

wannabubba#4 said:


> Aaaarrghghgh !!!
> 
> Well I wasn't going to test today, fed up with BFN's lol but then thought AF is due today, and I get paid on Thursday so can always get another test then if not BFP or AF -Got myself all psyched up to test, and .....
> 
> 
> the bloody test DID NOT WORK, NO CONTROL LINE !!!!
> 
> AAAAAARRRRGGGHHHHHH!
> 
> So need to wait now, working tonight again so need to catch some ZZZZZZZZZZZZ's then wont get a chance to go buy another.
> 
> Good Luck anyone else testing today or soon -Month of May nearly out :)
> 
> xx

Ouch. :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: That's terrible! :nope:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well today is 10dpo........ :bfn:!!!!!

No AF so I guess I'll try Again my temp went up but I figured I would get something Anything by Now!!!!! :shrug:


----------



## Kat S

8 dpiui
So weird! Yesterday I burped all day and felt ever so slightly nauseous here and there. I started burping again a few minutes ago, but it doesn't seem to be as much as yesterday. I don't know if that means something or is just a nasty coincidence. I also ...finally...had some creamy cm at 10pm last night. Praying and hoping for implantation pain today!!

https://www.women-health-info.com/images/fertilization-2.jpg


----------



## Solstyce

That diagram is such a pretty sight! Today is O day for me so I hope that happens to me soon! 

We :sex: for the last 3 days in a row leading up to today. I got my peak reading yesterday on the Clear Blue digital ovulation test. I am hoping to feel some O pain today (usually I feel O pain)!


----------



## Mapleroo

Sorry wanna about the stupid test! That sure must be maddening :grr:

Ok so I had a strange thing happen with my chart. Since o (I'm 9dpo today) it has been following the same pattern as last month. Very uninteresting, yet interesting all at the same time lol. Yesterday however is where it changed. It dropped . 2 to 97.5 and then today went up to 97.9. Last month it was making a steady decline. LP was 10 days. Of course because I only have 2 charts I don't have any thing else to compare it took just thought it was interesting that it has been very similar to last month until now. 

Thoughts????


----------



## Sis4Us

My temps have been Up too Mapleroo..... Not sure if it's the P or what cuz I took it last month and had a decline!!!! :shrug:


----------



## pbl_ge

IMHO, there's not as much information in the fluctuations of temps during the TWW as some people think. SweetPotatoPi could tell you that--she has *perfect* triphasic charts almost every month! And when you're taking the progesterone supps, temps will be higher than usual, so even less meaningful. BBT is fabulous for confirming and pinpointing O, and letting you know if you have a short LP, but I really think that's about all the info that can be gleaned. :nope: 

This is just my opinion, based on a year of chart stalking around here. :shrug: :flower: So, my point is that I wouldn't worry about minor temp dips and drops too much, although you'll want to take note if your LP seems to "crash" early on a consistent basis. :hugs:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Man, so sorry for all the BFN's and AF's crashing in ladies :hugs2: .



wannabubba#4 said:


> Aaaarrghghgh !!!
> 
> Well I wasn't going to test today, fed up with BFN's lol but then thought AF is due today, and I get paid on Thursday so can always get another test then if not BFP or AF -Got myself all psyched up to test, and .....
> 
> 
> the bloody test DID NOT WORK, NO CONTROL LINE !!!!
> 
> AAAAAARRRRGGGHHHHHH!
> 
> So need to wait now, working tonight again so need to catch some ZZZZZZZZZZZZ's then wont get a chance to go buy another.
> 
> Good Luck anyone else testing today or soon -Month of May nearly out :)
> 
> xx

Ugh! :sad2: I'm so sorry that happened to you wanna; how annoying :growlmad: .



gertrude said:


> Nah I don't think i'm going to test. I'm almost a million percent that this isn't my month so I'm going to save the money and treat myself to a takeaway instead. Totally fed up.
> 
> Everytime I think "ooooo is that a sign" I remember I really thought I might have been last month with the symptoms I had and of course AF came bang on time so I don't have much faith this month either. It was so easy last time :(

I hear ya on all counts gertrude :hugs: Definitely get some relax in.



Kat S said:


> 8 dpiui
> So weird! Yesterday I burped all day and felt ever so slightly nauseous here and there. I started burping again a few minutes ago, but it doesn't seem to be as much as yesterday. I don't know if that means something or is just a nasty coincidence. I also ...finally...had some creamy cm at 10pm last night. Praying and hoping for implantation pain today!!
> 
> https://www.women-health-info.com/images/fertilization-2.jpg

FX for you Kat! I guess time will tell it :) . Love this pic.



Mapleroo said:


> Sorry wanna about the stupid test! That sure must be maddening :grr:
> 
> Ok so I had a strange thing happen with my chart. Since o (I'm 9dpo today) it has been following the same pattern as last month. Very uninteresting, yet interesting all at the same time lol. Yesterday however is where it changed. It dropped . 2 to 97.5 and then today went up to 97.9. Last month it was making a steady decline. LP was 10 days. Of course because I only have 2 charts I don't have any thing else to compare it took just thought it was interesting that it has been very similar to last month until now.
> 
> Thoughts????

Could be something or nothing and that's the rub of it :dohh: . Dang charts will drive us :wacko: with their similarities and differences if we let 'em :haha: .

Soooooo, 14DPO today. If AF is going to get me she'll either be showing herself today or tomorrow. If I get through tomorrow I'll test the 30th, maybe :neutral: . I think that's the day I'm down for. Ugh, FX! :af:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

pbl_ge said:


> IMHO, there's not as much information in the fluctuations of temps during the TWW as some people think. SweetPotatoPi could tell you that--she has *perfect* triphasic charts almost every month! And when you're taking the progesterone supps, temps will be higher than usual, so even less meaningful. BBT is fabulous for confirming and pinpointing O, and letting you know if you have a short LP, but I really think that's about all the info that can be gleaned. :nope:
> 
> This is just my opinion, based on a year of chart stalking around here. :shrug: :flower: So, my point is that I wouldn't worry about minor temp dips and drops too much, although you'll want to take note if your LP seems to "crash" early on a consistent basis. :hugs:

Yep, I just about always have a "gorgeous" chart and it don't mean diddly squat when AF comes for me :cry: . I completely agree that confirming O and making sure your LP is good to go is where it's at when it comes to charting/temping. That's why putting the therm away is best after we go BFP or we'll go right off the deep end :wacko: .


----------



## Driving280

Looks like I am out - just had brown spotting. Probably AF a day early :(


----------



## Mapleroo

pbl_ge said:


> IMHO, there's not as much information in the fluctuations of temps during the TWW as some people think. SweetPotatoPi could tell you that--she has *perfect* triphasic charts almost every month! And when you're taking the progesterone supps, temps will be higher than usual, so even less meaningful. BBT is fabulous for confirming and pinpointing O, and letting you know if you have a short LP, but I really think that's about all the info that can be gleaned. :nope:
> 
> This is just my opinion, based on a year of chart stalking around here. :shrug: :flower: So, my point is that I wouldn't worry about minor temp dips and drops too much, although you'll want to take note if your LP seems to "crash" early on a consistent basis. :hugs:

So is it good to stop charting after you have ovulated? I think it is interesting, but it is seriously doing my head in!:brat:


----------



## Hopethisyear

AF finally showed today!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry Hope.... Sorry Driving... :hugs: :hugs:!!!

I'm sure I'm not far behind u guys!!!! :cry:


----------



## pbl_ge

Mapleroo said:


> So is it good to stop charting after you have ovulated? I think it is interesting, but it is seriously doing my head in!:brat:

As of last month, I've decided that's what I'm doing. :shrug: Charting can be fun, but it can also lead to false hope. Or vice versa. :nope:



Hopethisyear said:


> AF finally showed today!!

So sorry, hope. :hugs: :cry: Onward to next month!



Sis4Us said:


> Sorry Hope.... Sorry Driving... :hugs: :hugs:!!!
> 
> I'm sure I'm not far behind u guys!!!! :cry:

:hugs: You're not out til the witch flies!


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks PBL.... Feeling pretty Hopeless at this point!!!! :(


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Driving280 said:


> Looks like I am out - just had brown spotting. Probably AF a day early :(

Man, I'm sorry chick :hugs: .



Mapleroo said:


> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> IMHO, there's not as much information in the fluctuations of temps during the TWW as some people think. SweetPotatoPi could tell you that--she has *perfect* triphasic charts almost every month! And when you're taking the progesterone supps, temps will be higher than usual, so even less meaningful. BBT is fabulous for confirming and pinpointing O, and letting you know if you have a short LP, but I really think that's about all the info that can be gleaned. :nope:
> 
> This is just my opinion, based on a year of chart stalking around here. :shrug: :flower: So, my point is that I wouldn't worry about minor temp dips and drops too much, although you'll want to take note if your LP seems to "crash" early on a consistent basis. :hugs:
> 
> So is it good to stop charting after you have ovulated? I think it is interesting, but it is seriously doing my head in!:brat:Click to expand...

I've considered stopping with the temp taking after I confirm what I believe to be O b/c it does start to make me :sad2: the last two or three days despite what I know about individual temps not meaning much. I used to love temping/charting, nowadays it tends to feel like a chore and is getting pretty aggravating, especially towards the end of a cycle. I decided to keep it up b/c it drives me far more crazy not to :dohh: . If I hadn't continued temping on some of these cycles I would have missed that I actually O'd later than I thought. I don't tend to temp during AF though to give myself a break. But, if you think it would be better for your mental state, definitely confirm O then back away from the therm! I know someone that decided to do that b/c it was just driving her insane and that's the month she went BFP; she'd been trying six months.



Hopethisyear said:


> AF finally showed today!!

Sorry she got you Hope! :hugs:



Sis4Us said:


> Sorry Hope.... Sorry Driving... :hugs: :hugs:!!!
> 
> I'm sure I'm not far behind u guys!!!! :cry:

Aww! I know what that feels like but you're definitely not O until you see all of her face :hugs: .



pbl_ge said:


> Mapleroo said:
> 
> 
> So is it good to stop charting after you have ovulated? I think it is interesting, but it is seriously doing my head in!:brat:
> 
> As of last month, I've decided that's what I'm doing. :shrug: Charting can be fun, but it can also lead to false hope. Or vice versa. :nope:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopethisyear said:
> 
> 
> AF finally showed today!!Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry, hope. :hugs: :cry: Onward to next month!
> 
> 
> 
> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Hope.... Sorry Driving... :hugs: :hugs:!!!
> 
> I'm sure I'm not far behind u guys!!!! :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: You're not out til the witch flies!Click to expand...

Going to agree with you again here pbl. Yesterday when I saw that temp dip it was not pretty. Doesn't matter one bit what I know about looking at the forest and not the trees, it gets to you either way!


----------



## kimk

Sorry Driving280 and Hopethisyear. 
I should be there with you in a couple days.


----------



## gertrude

another frer (due on on thurs/fri) and another stark white result :(


----------



## Driving280

Sorry, Hopethisyear.... Spotting stopped, so I am still hoping against hope, as AF is due tomorrow. Will test tomorrow morning unless it has started heavily. How many times can I go to the toilet to wipe and see? Arrgh.


----------



## pbl_ge

It's definitely still possible to get a BFP with a little spotting! :thumbup:


----------



## Mapleroo

Sorry to Driving, Hope and Gertrude for the nasty monthly visitor.:flower:

Thanks so much for everyones replies and advice! :thumbup:

As much as I would love to not have the added craziness that comes with charting, I do worry about stopping, because like sweet said, that could very well make me crazier! :devil:

I have actually managed to not POAS today :wohoo: yay go me! And if my temp is still doing strange things tomorrow I shall do it in the am.

No symptoms to speak of. Feeling a little icky today, but I also havent been 100% since my head flu over the weekend. But...on the other hand...also no symptoms of impending AF. :shrug:


----------



## gardeninggirl

Mapleroo, I haven't had my normal AF symptoms either. I usually get a nasty headache a few days before and nausea. I have had neither. My body is probably playing a trick on me and laughing!! 13 DPO and a big - on the HPT this morning. I'll just have to wait and see. More wine for me. I like to rhyme. All the time. 

Ladies, I'm sorry for the one's who have had AF show up. I'm not very good at keeping up with each of you individually but please know that I feel your pain and I have high hopes for each of you!!

Lots of love, light, and baby dust to all.

And a flower...:flower: because we all deserve flowers.


----------



## Sis4Us

:rofl:
Thanks GG.... I needed that Lil giggle I think we R All in the Wine Phase of the TWW!!!

I'm sick of trying to figure my body out it Constantly plays Tricks on Everyone!! ;)


----------



## gertrude

Mapleroo said:


> Sorry to Driving, Hope and Gertrude for the nasty monthly visitor.:flower:

AF hasn't arrived for me love :) I had another -hpt - AF is due tomorrow/Friday (I think)


----------



## Sis4Us

11Dpo temp dropped and yet another BFN.... I feel AF beating down my door!!!!
:cry:


----------



## Mapleroo

Ladies I can hardly believe it. This morning I had another temp rise. I used one of my IC's. There was maybe something there if you looked in the right light, at the right angle...only an experienced line detector would ever have a chance of seeing it though :blush: I only had one FRER left and I didn't really want to waste it but something was telling me I wouldn't be. Sure enough a :bfp:


----------



## Kat S

Mapleroo said:


> Ladies I can hardly believe it. This morning I had another temp rise. I used one of my IC's. There was maybe something there if you looked in the right light, at the right angle...only an experienced line detector would ever have a chance of seeing it though :blush: I only had one FRER left and I didn't really want to waste it but something was telling me I wouldn't be. Sure enough a :bfp:

:bfp::wohoo: You must be over the moon! Happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## Mapleroo

Kat S said:


> Mapleroo said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I can hardly believe it. This morning I had another temp rise. I used one of my IC's. There was maybe something there if you looked in the right light, at the right angle...only an experienced line detector would ever have a chance of seeing it though :blush: I only had one FRER left and I didn't really want to waste it but something was telling me I wouldn't be. Sure enough a :bfp:
> 
> :bfp::wohoo: You must be over the moon! Happy and healthy 9 months!!Click to expand...

Thanks Kat! I am actually a mix of shocked, disbelief, amazed, freaking out, excited, worried, happy, sad and content :wacko:


----------



## pbl_ge

Yahoo!!! :yipee: :yipee: Congratulations!!!


----------



## gardeninggirl

I have the biggest smile on my face Mapleroo!!!!!

I am truly excited for you!

:wohoo:


----------



## Mapleroo

gardeninggirl said:


> I have the biggest smile on my face Mapleroo!!!!!
> 
> I am truly excited for you!
> 
> :wohoo:

Awww. Thank you! That means the world to me :cloud9:


----------



## gertrude

so pleased for you chick :D today is a great news day :)


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

gertrude said:


> Mapleroo said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to Driving, Hope and Gertrude for the nasty monthly visitor.:flower:
> 
> AF hasn't arrived for me love :) I had another -hpt - AF is due tomorrow/Friday (I think)Click to expand...

FX she stays away still despite the negatives!



Sis4Us said:


> 11Dpo temp dropped and yet another BFN.... I feel AF beating down my door!!!!
> :cry:

Ugh, I loathe the temp drop and feeling like AF isn't far behind :hugs2: .



Mapleroo said:


> Ladies I can hardly believe it. This morning I had another temp rise. I used one of my IC's. There was maybe something there if you looked in the right light, at the right angle...only an experienced line detector would ever have a chance of seeing it though :blush: I only had one FRER left and I didn't really want to waste it but something was telling me I wouldn't be. Sure enough a :bfp:

Omg, that's awesome Mapleroo!!! Big, big congratulations! :wohoo: :dance: :wohoo: :dance: . I hope you have the healthiest, happiest, most boring pregnancy and beyond! :flower: I'm absolutely terrified to test but reading about your BFP is helping me work up some nerve :blush: .


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

*kimk*: Are we the last two left for this month? Eek!


----------



## gardeninggirl

> kimk: Are we the last two left for this month? Eek!

No, I'm not quite out yet. I did get my pre-AF headache today though. Yuck.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

gardeninggirl said:


> kimk: Are we the last two left for this month? Eek!
> 
> No, I'm not quite out yet. I did get my pre-AF headache today though. Yuck.Click to expand...

Looks like there's also still *KatS *waiting to test. And *gertrude * isn't all the way out yet. And I can't remember exactly but I'm pretty sure *Sis4Us* has tested but no dice on the BFP yet. Hope we can all join *Mapleroo*!


----------



## pbl_ge

We still have a number of people who should be reporting back on test results. According to page 1:
fxforbabyB
CountrymomWV
wannabubba#4
Driving280
Sis4Us
gardeninggirl
gertrude
Kat S
SweetPotatoPi
kimk

So, :test: :test: :test:

Also, anyone interested in hosting the June testing thread? :flower: Got my temp spike today so I'm ready to start counting down the days!


----------



## wannabubba#4

BFN for me today but still no AF -SO technically still in it , but logically OUT!:nope:

Whoever heard of anyone with implantation dip on DPO9 not getting +result on DPO14, and then eventually getting a BFP the same cycle? No-one ever I'd imagine. :cry::cry:

So prob not trying next trying the next two cycle, wishing everyone lovely BFP's before I get back in the saddle; and hope to catch up with some of you again (in preg section hopefully lol)

Mapleroo- absolutely delighted for you hun :happydance::happydance:

Good luck to all xx


----------



## pbl_ge

wannabubba#4 said:


> BFN for me today but still no AF -SO technically still in it , but logically OUT!:nope:
> 
> Whoever heard of anyone with implantation dip on DPO9 not getting +result on DPO14, and then eventually getting a BFP the same cycle? No-one ever I'd imagine. :cry::cry:
> 
> So prob not trying next trying the next two cycle, wishing everyone lovely BFP's before I get back in the saddle; and hope to catch up with some of you again (in preg section hopefully lol)
> 
> Mapleroo- absolutely delighted for you hun :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Good luck to all xx

Hugs, Wannabubba. :hugs: :hugs: Let us know IF the :witch: flies. Otherwise enjoy your time off TTC!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

wannabubba#4 said:


> BFN for me today but still no AF -SO technically still in it , but logically OUT!:nope:
> 
> Whoever heard of anyone with implantation dip on DPO9 not getting +result on DPO14, and then eventually getting a BFP the same cycle? No-one ever I'd imagine. :cry::cry:
> 
> So prob not trying next trying the next two cycle, wishing everyone lovely BFP's before I get back in the saddle; and hope to catch up with some of you again (in preg section hopefully lol)
> 
> Mapleroo- absolutely delighted for you hun :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Good luck to all xx

:hugs2: Yes indeed, enjoy your break wanna :flower: .

I don't want to test *pbl*; I is skeered :blush: . I'm so glad I put my date down for the 31st :haha: .


----------



## Kat S

I'm holding out until Friday to test! Trigger is still in my system.


----------



## Driving280

Congratz Mapleroo!! It was starting to look a little bleak :( Great news!

I am not yet officially out (period day is today but started spotting yesterday) but I tested last night and BFN. Proceeded to have a glass of wine.


----------



## kimk

Congrats Mapleton... That is wonderful news. 
I am to scared to test right now. Trying to hold off till atleast Friday.


----------



## kimk

Sorry my phone has auto correct. I meant mapleroo. Sorry.


----------



## kimk

Congrats Mapleton... That is wonderful news. 
I am to scared to test right now. Trying to hold off till atleast Friday.


----------



## Mapleroo

Aww a huge thanks for everyone's yipees! I know I haven't been here long, but I have enjoyed every minute of it. Everyone is so supportive of each other and so friendly. I just can't imagine a better place to have spent my ttc time. I'm kind of sad that I have to leave now.... I hope you all don't mind if I pop in every now and then to see how you are doing. Wishing you all tonnes of :dust: and can't wait to '' see'' all of you over in the oldies pregnancy section lol :hugs:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congratulations Mapleroo!


----------



## gardeninggirl

I know I'm out. My usual pre-AF nausea hit today for two hours. I am having cramps now too. It will probably arrive tomorrow morning. I'm not going to lie, I am sad. I see way too many friends who are pregnant or announcing their pregnancies and I just want the same thing. I thought this might be my month because I didn't have my normal AF symptoms. Well I have them now!! 

I know that things will happen when it is the right time, I'm just too controlling and want it to happen on my schedule. I may be a little absent for a while. I think maybe keeping a bit if distance from TTC might help. I won't leave entirely, just need to quit obsessing. 

Okay, enough of that! I have always been a late bloomer and I probably am with kids too!! I love each and everyone one of you even though I have never seen your face and hope that all with have the greatest blessing that God can give! I'll check in periodically. 

:flower:


----------



## Driving280

Ok. AF is NOT here. All spotting has stopped (and it really was literally 2 brown spots yesterday). I can usually set my clock by AF. Googled my PG test and it is only sensitive at 50 hcg. Pls keep fingers crossed for me...


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

gardeninggirl said:


> I know I'm out. My usual pre-AF nausea hit today for two hours. I am having cramps now too. It will probably arrive tomorrow morning. I'm not going to lie, I am sad. I see way too many friends who are pregnant or announcing their pregnancies and I just want the same thing. I thought this might be my month because I didn't have my normal AF symptoms. Well I have them now!!
> 
> I know that things will happen when it is the right time, I'm just too controlling and want it to happen on my schedule. I may be a little absent for a while. I think maybe keeping a bit if distance from TTC might help. I won't leave entirely, just need to quit obsessing.
> 
> Okay, enough of that! I have always been a late bloomer and I probably am with kids too!! I love each and everyone one of you even though I have never seen your face and hope that all with have the greatest blessing that God can give! I'll check in periodically.
> 
> :flower:

:hugs2: I'm so sorry you're feeling so down gardeninggirl. We can all surely relate. It's totally understandable your desire to step away from TTC as the stress can really turn it up :sad2: . We'll be looking for you to get your BFP soon though! :flower: (And I'm not totally giving up for you until AF shows all of her face!)



Driving280 said:


> Ok. AF is NOT here. All spotting has stopped (and it really was literally 2 brown spots yesterday). I can usually set my clock by AF. Googled my PG test and it is only sensitive at 50 hcg. Pls keep fingers crossed for me...

Got all my crossables crossed for you Driving! :dust:


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

WOOHOOOO Mapleroo!!! So happy for your good news! Congrats!!!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Alright ladies, I took the icy-cold plunge as I just couldn't face temping tomorrow :nope: . I'm still in shock and desperately trying to process:


Spoiler
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r211/mcbma/may2013077-2.jpg

I am so unbelievably happy and absolutely terrified. I m/c'd last November and hope, hope, hope this one is here to stay. I...am...stunned :wacko: :loopy: :wohoo: .

Lots and lots of baby :dust: for you ladies still needing to get some testing in! :flower:


----------



## Driving280

Wow!! Sweetpotato, so cool! So glad for you! Wishing stickiness!! 

Going out tonite to get a frer test...


----------



## ~Brandy~

SweetPotatoPi said:


> Alright ladies, I took the icy-cold plunge as I just couldn't face temping tomorrow :nope: . I'm still in shock and desperately trying to process:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r211/mcbma/may2013077-2.jpg
> 
> I am so unbelievably happy and absolutely terrified. I m/c'd last November and hope, hope, hope this one is here to stay. I...am...stunned :wacko: :loopy: :wohoo: .
> 
> Lots and lots of baby :dust: for you ladies still needing to get some testing in! :flower:

Congrats!!


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Big congratulations Sweet!!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Mapleroo

~Brandy~ said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> Alright ladies, I took the icy-cold plunge as I just couldn't face temping tomorrow :nope: . I'm still in shock and desperately trying to process:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r211/mcbma/may2013077-2.jpg
> 
> I am so unbelievably happy and absolutely terrified. I m/c'd last November and hope, hope, hope this one is here to stay. I...am...stunned :wacko: :loopy: :wohoo: .
> 
> Lots and lots of baby :dust: for you ladies still needing to get some testing in! :flower:
> 
> Congrats!!Click to expand...

Soooo happy for you sweet!!! Absolutely thrilled!! Yay!!!


----------



## Mapleroo

gardeninggirl said:


> I know I'm out. My usual pre-AF nausea hit today for two hours. I am having cramps now too. It will probably arrive tomorrow morning. I'm not going to lie, I am sad. I see way too many friends who are pregnant or announcing their pregnancies and I just want the same thing. I thought this might be my month because I didn't have my normal AF symptoms. Well I have them now!!
> 
> I know that things will happen when it is the right time, I'm just too controlling and want it to happen on my schedule. I may be a little absent for a while. I think maybe keeping a bit if distance from TTC might help. I won't leave entirely, just need to quit obsessing.
> 
> Okay, enough of that! I have always been a late bloomer and I probably am with kids too!! I love each and everyone one of you even though I have never seen your face and hope that all with have the greatest blessing that God can give! I'll check in periodically.
> 
> :flower:

I have no words... What a beautiful post. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## LoveSanrio

*PI*
So stalking you right now lady!!! So happy for you and that line looks amazingly awesome!!!


----------



## gertrude

congrats to all the new BFPers :D

gardeningirl - I totally get you :( That whole thing of needing to feel in control of something and the obsession that comes with it :( For me I'm fine up to 4dpo, and after yesterday (12dpo) but the middle week is just a nightmare and I hate it. It was so easy last time, first cycle of actually trying - I was 34 then, now I'm 37 and it seems this time is going to take a lot longer :( am finding the whole thing quite difficult

AF is due tomorrow if it's another 27 day cycle (which is the average though some have been 25 and some 29) and tbh I feel like she's just waiting for tomorrow but we'll see. I haven't given up hope but I am trying to be realistic about it and not let myself get so hopeful that the crash back down is too much :(


----------



## wannabubba#4

WOOHOO Congrats Sweetpotato :yipee::yipee::yipee:

Lovely strong lines too :happydance:

sending loads of sticky dust your way:dust::dust:

AFM CD30 DPO15 No AF - HURRY UP and arrive already so I can go get drunk tomorrow night with no qualms lol:wine:


----------



## pbl_ge

Wow! That's a serious line!! :shock: Congratulations!! :happydance:

We're on a roll. Who is next??


----------



## kimk

Congrats sweetpotatopi. That is wonderful. Happy and healthy 9 months to you. 
Sadly af showed up for me this morning.


----------



## pbl_ge

kimk said:


> Congrats sweetpotatopi. That is wonderful. Happy and healthy 9 months to you.
> Sadly af showed up for me this morning.

So sorry, Kim. :hugs: :cry:


----------



## kimk

Congrats sweetpotatopi. That is wonderful. Happy and healthy 9 months to you. 
Sadly af showed up for me this morning.


----------



## gardeninggirl

Gertrude -



> I have no words... What a beautiful post. Thinking of you

Thank you!

I get a bit emotional before AF.

Sweet - Congratulations!! I am very happy for you.

Sorry to hear AF came KimK. Hope it's not a bad one.


----------



## gardeninggirl

Sweet - Thank you for the words of encouragement. I missed that. Like I said above, I get a little emotional before AF. Totally got mad at DH last night over the stupidest thing.


----------



## Kat S

Yay, Sweet!! That's fantastic news!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!!

Kimk, ugh, I'm so sorry :( You doing ok?

AFM, 10 dpiui. I had to test out my trigger shot, and I didn't get a "clean" (negative) reading until today, so that means I don't think a test is going to show anything until the weekend. I'm still hopeful! I'm still burping, feel a little icky in the mornings, my boobs are sore, I have creamy cm, and I just have a good feeling. Hopefully those aren't brand new af symptoms here to trick me. STAY AWAY AF!! :af:

Good luck to the rest of you!! :dust:


----------



## wannabubba#4

so sorry kim xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Spotting this AM not even going to bother testing.... I'm sure AF will show her face Prob. Tonite or Tom!!! :(


----------



## Kat S

Sis4Us said:


> Spotting this AM not even going to bother testing.... I'm sure AF will show her face Prob. Tonite or Tom!!! :(

:( I'm so sorry!!:hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

So sorry Sis4u, hope ur okay xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok has Any one ever heard of IB at 12dpo???

This is crazy weird .... I went for a Run to clear my head and to get AF going since excersise usually does it and Notta!!!!

I'm sure AF is just playing w me but I only had the one spot this am and now Nothing!! :shrug:

Either way I'm A fighter and not a Quiter I might :cry: and moan a bit but I'll Move On!!!
Thanks Ladies!!!


----------



## Solstyce

Sis4Us said:


> Ok has Any one ever heard of IB at 12dpo???
> 
> This is crazy weird .... I went for a Run to clear my head and to get AF going since excersise usually does it and Notta!!!!
> 
> I'm sure AF is just playing w me but I only had the one spot this am and now Nothing!! :shrug:
> 
> Either way I'm A fighter and not a Quiter I might :cry: and moan a bit but I'll Move On!!!
> Thanks Ladies!!!

I had spotting on 12 dpo and thought it might be IB but then I got AF the next day. Good luck!


----------



## fxforbabyb

i'm out as well, on to June!!

good luck everyone


----------



## wannabubba#4

Last day of May tomorrow - hope we can get another BFP or two lol tomorrow then good luck anybody testing.

I am using my last test tomorrow because we are going out tomorrow night and just to make sure; even tho I am no feeling it lol xxx


----------



## pbl_ge

fxforbabyb said:


> i'm out as well, on to June!!
> 
> good luck everyone

So sorry, fx! :hugs: :cry: Take good care of yourself!

Sis, just for fun I put 12 dpo spotting into the Early Pregnancy Signs Estimator of FF. I'm afraid 12 dpo spotting is much more likely to be ovulatory than pregnancy. :nope: :hugs: :hugs: Doesn't mean it's not possible, though!


----------



## Driving280

So sorry, Fx!

AF still not here. Had another bit of brown spotting, which stopped. Not holding out much hope and thinking that it will start this afternoon. If not, I am testing again later today (have not tested for 2 days) - going to a wedding this weekend and need to know whether I can drink.


----------



## gertrude

Another frer which I'm sure I saw something but probably just optimism as I really can't :haha:

Today would be cd27 which is my average cycle length, but AF has been 28/29 days in the past so I'm not late or anything. Will test again Saturday if she hasn't arrived but I suspect she will.

More twinges than normal today but I have no idea whether I just don't pay attention normally :D


----------



## wannabubba#4

good luck driving and Gertrude xx

sorry AF got you fxforbabyb

xx


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Thank you all so much! :kiss: I am absolutely floored and so nervous but excited :laugh2: .



kimk said:


> Congrats sweetpotatopi. That is wonderful. Happy and healthy 9 months to you.
> Sadly af showed up for me this morning.

Big :hugs: kimk. I'm sorry she showed for you. Hope she's not too punchy this go around.



wannabubba#4 said:


> WOOHOO Congrats Sweetpotato :yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> Lovely strong lines too :happydance:
> 
> sending loads of sticky dust your way:dust::dust:
> 
> AFM CD30 DPO15 No AF - HURRY UP and arrive already so I can go get drunk tomorrow night with no qualms lol:wine:

AF can be so finicky now can't she! Hopefully she makes a move so you can toast it up tomorrow! :beer:



gardeninggirl said:


> Sweet - Thank you for the words of encouragement. I missed that. Like I said above, I get a little emotional before AF. Totally got mad at DH last night over the stupidest thing.

I get *a lot* emotional before AF :blush: and I totally get what you're saying :hugs2: .



Kat S said:


> Yay, Sweet!! That's fantastic news!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!!
> 
> Kimk, ugh, I'm so sorry :( You doing ok?
> 
> AFM, 10 dpiui. I had to test out my trigger shot, and I didn't get a "clean" (negative) reading until today, so that means I don't think a test is going to show anything until the weekend. I'm still hopeful! I'm still burping, feel a little icky in the mornings, my boobs are sore, I have creamy cm, and I just have a good feeling. Hopefully those aren't brand new af symptoms here to trick me. STAY AWAY AF!! :af:
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you!! :dust:

Oooh, sounds promising Kat! Tons of :af: spray coming your way!



Sis4Us said:


> Spotting this AM not even going to bother testing.... I'm sure AF will show her face Prob. Tonite or Tom!!! :(

Ugh, hate those end of a cycle mind tricks our bodies put us through! As long as you don't have full red flow it's all you right now :dust: .



fxforbabyb said:


> i'm out as well, on to June!!
> 
> good luck everyone

Sorry she got you fx :hugs: . I hope it's a mellow cycle for you.



Driving280 said:


> So sorry, Fx!
> 
> AF still not here. Had another bit of brown spotting, which stopped. Not holding out much hope and thinking that it will start this afternoon. If not, I am testing again later today (have not tested for 2 days) - going to a wedding this weekend and need to know whether I can drink.

Will be looking for your update Driving! 



gertrude said:


> Another frer which I'm sure I saw something but probably just optimism as I really can't :haha:
> 
> Today would be cd27 which is my average cycle length, but AF has been 28/29 days in the past so I'm not late or anything. Will test again Saturday if she hasn't arrived but I suspect she will.
> 
> More twinges than normal today but I have no idea whether I just don't pay attention normally :D

And I'm sure time has all but stopped for you at this point :wacko: . Still hoping!

One more day and a half left in the month ladies! Pleeeeenty of time to get some more :bfp: 's! I'm hoping to see a landslide of BFP's in June :flower: .


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks PbL.... My FF told me the same when I added it this AM!!! Just had the 1 Brite red spot this AM then (tmi) a Lil bit of Chocolate Brown ....All day I've been checking my Underoos and Notta!!! :shrug:

We will see what Tom. Brings GL those testing in the AM!!!!


----------



## kimk

I'm sorry fxforbabyb. Let's keep fx for June.


----------



## Driving280

Well, after the dreaded Red Wipe of Doom I can no longer keep false hope alive. For all of you who got BFPs, congratz!! Everyone else, will see you in June (and lots of BFPs!!).


----------



## pbl_ge

Driving280 said:


> Well, after the dreaded Red Wipe of Doom I can no longer keep false hope alive. For all of you who got BFPs, congratz!! Everyone else, will see you in June (and lots of BFPs!!).

So sorry, Driving! :hugs: :cry: On to next month......


----------



## Sis4Us

Still Notta here... Guess We will see what Tom. Brings!!!! :shrug:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Driving280 said:


> Well, after the dreaded Red Wipe of Doom I can no longer keep false hope alive. For all of you who got BFPs, congratz!! Everyone else, will see you in June (and lots of BFPs!!).

Aw man, I'm sorry Driving :hug: . The Red Wipe of Doom, that's funny and I will steal it :p . Lots of :dust: to you for June!


----------



## gertrude

Sorry to those who are out this month :( I'm sure the next one will be successful!

Well I stupidly let myself hope because when I went to bed last night, AF hadn't arrived. Yesterday was CD27 and my average cycle length. But whilst she's still not arrived, I'm really REALLY bloated and have cramps so I suspect it's just a matter of time. Now I feel really stupid for letting myself hope.

Will let you all know when AF starts.

Cock.


----------



## wannabubba#4

I'm OUT too :(
Blooming AF:cry:

good luck to anyone still IN xxxx

Sorry driving xx:hugs:


----------



## gertrude

oh sorry to hear that wannabubba :( sucks doesn't it. At least it's the start of a fresh month :) xxx


----------



## pbl_ge

wannabubba#4 said:


> I'm OUT too :(
> Blooming AF:cry:
> 
> good luck to anyone still IN xxxx
> 
> Sorry driving xx:hugs:

Sorry, Wannabubba! :hugs: :hugs:

Gertrude, Sis, hope you'r still in the game!


----------



## Kat S

11 dpiui

Damn, I hoped I'd make the May 31st cut off date! Got a negative this morning. But my period isn't here, so I still have hope! Come on, hcg!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I got a temp Drop Again but still NO :witch: I'm sure she's playing tricks on me!!!

Don't u just love how she plays w your Mind :nope:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sis4Us said:


> Well I got a temp Drop Again but still NO :witch: I'm sure she's playing tricks on me!!!
> 
> Don't u just love how she plays w your Mind :nope:

Lmao = my temp stayed up :wacko: and AF arrived -full blown with a vengeance type too lol :blush: 

(I must add, my temp has been discarded by me as I spent all night at A&E with my poorly sister so never slept at all ,then temped after only an hour snoozing on the sofa and it was higher than ever before haha)

GoodLuck Sis xxx


----------



## pbl_ge

Those temp fluctuations really will mess with your head! Check out mine for today! :haha: No idea what that's about.... :shrug:


----------



## kimk

I'm sorry everyone that the witch got. I know it helps me to know there are others who are going thru the same thing I am. Thanks ladies. 
For everyone who is still in today, good luck and baby dust. To everyone else, let's bring on the lucky month of June...


----------



## Mapleroo

So sorry to those that are out :( 
'' wipe of doom'' that is perfect and so true! 

To all those moving onto June I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you. And to those still not out yet, here is some :dust: Bring on the BFPs!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well positive note from me - it's our 5th Anniversary on 16th June (also Fathers Day lol) and I will be due to Ovulate that weekend lol -maybe I shouldn't be thinking of a month off; and try for an Anniversary conceived baby instead lol Need to get my DH to take me somewhere nice and romantic :) xxx


----------



## Mapleroo

wannabubba#4 said:


> Well positive note from me - it's our 5th Anniversary on 16th June (also Fathers Day lol) and I will be due to Ovulate that weekend lol -maybe I shouldn't be thinking of a month off; and try for an Anniversary conceived baby instead lol Need to get my DH to take me somewhere nice and romantic :) xxx

Sounds like a great idea to me!! 
:wink:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

gertrude said:


> Sorry to those who are out this month :( I'm sure the next one will be successful!
> 
> Well I stupidly let myself hope because when I went to bed last night, AF hadn't arrived. Yesterday was CD27 and my average cycle length. But whilst she's still not arrived, I'm really REALLY bloated and have cramps so I suspect it's just a matter of time. Now I feel really stupid for letting myself hope.
> 
> Will let you all know when AF starts.
> 
> Cock.

:hugs2: It's not stupid to hope but I do know what you mean; the crash is just brutal. Lots and lots of :dust: to you for next cycle if AF shows girly.



wannabubba#4 said:


> I'm OUT too :(
> Blooming AF:cry:
> 
> good luck to anyone still IN xxxx
> 
> Sorry driving xx:hugs:

Even if we're expecting her it's still :cry: :sad2: . I hope you guys do go out and have a wonderfully romantic anniversary evening :) . An anniversary conception baby would be excellent :thumbup: .



Kat S said:


> 11 dpiui
> 
> Damn, I hoped I'd make the May 31st cut off date! Got a negative this morning. But my period isn't here, so I still have hope! Come on, hcg!!

Go hCG, go, go, go!!! :dust:



Sis4Us said:


> Well I got a temp Drop Again but still NO :witch: I'm sure she's playing tricks on me!!!
> 
> Don't u just love how she plays w your Mind :nope:

Yeah man, I hate her bag of tricks :dohh: . The temp fluctuations can make a gal :wacko: . Come on :af: !



pbl_ge said:


> Those temp fluctuations really will mess with your head! Check out mine for today! :haha: No idea what that's about.... :shrug:

Yeah pbl, those fluctuations are an absolute mess! Especially towards the end :rolleyes: . I see that spike you've got today; makes a girl's mind wander whether she wants it to or not lol.


----------



## gertrude

I'm out :( AF just started :growlmad::cry::growlmad::cry:

I know I shouldn't have hoped, despite being a day later than normal I shouldn't have hoped :(


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

:( I'm so sorry gertrude :hugs2: .


----------



## pbl_ge

gertrude said:


> I'm out :( AF just started :growlmad::cry::growlmad::cry:
> 
> I know I shouldn't have hoped, despite being a day later than normal I shouldn't have hoped :(

So sorry, Getrude. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I've had that happen before, and it's the WORST!


----------



## pbl_ge

So who wants to host the June thread? :flower: I don't think I should--I'll be traveling some, and will likely have the lap.


----------



## gertrude

thanks ladies :( I knew that we hadn't timed it as well as we could and I did try hard not to hope but when AF didn't arrive yesterday I did hope :(

Ah well, no point being too sad is there, it won't change the outcome. Not sure I'm going to bother trying in June tbh, just get the feeling my age is going to mean it's not going to happen.

Bah.


----------



## Sis4Us

HOPE.... Is what keeps US going!!!

PBL.... I can do it if nobody else wants to!!
Just let me know

:witch: she Landed!!!!! Booooooo


----------



## gertrude

Given my OH is away when I'm likely to be most fertile next month there is no point me doing it


----------



## gardeninggirl

Gertrude - Chin up! Stop disrespecting yourself and stay positive!! :hugs:

Started spotting today so AF will come on full force this evening. I am definitely out.

BTW - I don't know what I was thinking the other day saying I would stay away from this forum. I'll be around.:haha:


----------



## gardeninggirl

I'll host. Would you like me to go ahead and post the new thread?


----------



## pbl_ge

Sis, Gardening, someone's just gotta take the plunge! :haha: :thumbup:


----------



## gertrude

It's June tomorrow! We need it! I need to post somewhere!

Being here definitely makes the waiting much harder cos its in my face, but you're the only ones who understand :D


----------



## gardeninggirl

I take care of it!


----------



## gardeninggirl

How do I get the flowers?:blush:


----------



## pbl_ge

gardeninggirl said:


> How do I get the flowers?:blush:

It's somewhere on the smiley page, but you can also just write:

: flow :

without the spaces.

:flow: :flow: :flower: :flower:


----------



## gardeninggirl

thank you! Couldn't find it on the smilies page.


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry I was away getting the boys from school and what not!!!
Dang it I had a Cute Title and All... Oh well hopefully I won't be around in July:haha:

AF completely stopped after a Hr or so IDK WTF is going On.... Welcome to CrazyTown!!
:haha:


----------



## gardeninggirl

I didn't mean to take over Sis! I just know how important the testing thread is. My title wasn't very cute but I will ensure that I will stay on top of things...except for the weekends. I have 10 - 12 hour days in the heat so I'm exhausted when I get home. You are more than welcome to next month! Spring babies - that's a lot to work with!!!!!! :flower:

Yeah, you get a flower for that.


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Gardengirl but hopefully I will get a BFP in June cuz another Bday 1st week of April will drive me Looney!!!:haha:


----------



## pbl_ge

Sis, what was your cute title? Sorry AF is playing tricks! :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

June Bugs Wanted!!!!! Hoping to get Bit By the Baby Bug!! 
Bring on the BFPs!!

Started cramping really bad this time so I'm sure the Red Wipe of Doom will happen yet Again for the 3rd time in 2 days!!

Was so hoping this month would work out Im afraid I'll O from the left Again ... Hope that Cyst is small!!! :thumbup:


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Sorry for the AF's but I can't help but smile every time it's referred to as the red wipe of doom. Looking forward to the June thread. BRING on the BFP's!!!!!


----------



## CountrymomWV

Well she reared her ugly head this morning a day early. Moving forward to month two of TTC. Maybe June will be it!


----------



## pbl_ge

So sorry, Sis and Country. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

IDK what's GOing on w this cycle .... But it's been ON and OFF!!
Last night I could barely move OR sleep cuz the pain was killing me on my Left side 
(cyst side) :shrug: 
My temp sky rocketed this AM Prob. From the lack of sleep and Nightsweats!!!


----------



## gertrude

I'm being really thick ladies - where is the new thread?


----------



## wannabubba#4

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...501-attention-ladies-june-testing-thread.html

Here it is xxx :thumbup:


----------



## gertrude

thanks! have posted now


----------

